# Manchester Care Girls : Part 18



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home 

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

oohhhhh a lovely new home  

Yvonne - IKWYM, i feel a certain inevitablility this time, just not sure which way it will go   OTD is the 20th... Glad Luke is a happy baby   sounds like you might need an MPV in the future   x x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for you, I really hope this is the one for you - they say that snowbabies are stronger because they have to survive the freeze and thaw so here's hoping


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi all

Yvonne, you need to set your stall out now and just say no about looking after SS. I know it sounds harsh but if you want more then you just won't be able to cope with him as well!! Obviously if DH is home it's a different matter but not when you are on your own.

George, you'll be fine. Lots of positive thoughts and I'm sure we'll have a BFP on the thread in 10 days or so  

Another one of my postnatal group is preggers, I'm pleased for them but it's sickening- these people have sex once and they're pregnant!!!!!! Why is it so easy for some people and so hard for others?   Got my HSG on Thursday but even if it does clear out my tubes, DH has just had a discectomy so BMS is off the cards for at least 2 weeks so it'll be another month of no chance, typical crap timing  

Sarah, how are you    

Hope everyone else is OK.

Sam


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam   its just not bl**dy fair! hope your DH is ok


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks George, he's loving being a patient- typical bloke they milk things for all they're worth don't they


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Had a lovely time in the Isle of Wight and the weather was gorgeous. I had a proper chill out on the beach for 3 days...lurvverllyyy!!!

George - yey!!!!!! Well done PUPO lady. Hope this is it for you my darling xxx

Samper - I am doing OK thanks. Got a GP's appointment tonight so going to try and get referred to Dr Watson...no harm in trying hey!! Lets hope your HSG does the trick my lovely xxx

Yvonne - Sounds like you've had a nightmare weekend. Sending you a big   and a   for Luke

Dawn - Thanks matey xx

Must dash as appointment is in an hour

Bye for now

Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sarah - glad you had a nice time on hols


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I have news.....I'm !!!! Shocked and surprised but over the moon. We never thought a natural  was possible, after trying for 4 years and having ICSI but something must have been kicked into working. I'm 12wks tomorrow and all fine so far.

I hope it offers a few positive vibes....

Lots of love
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, Kerry that is fantastic news, massive congrats! xxx

How's everyone else doing?  I have calmed down after my run in with the ex-wife  

Sarah, glad you had a lovely hol  

George, how you feeling chick?


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Yvonne -  i feel just the same as normal to be honest   

Kerry - what lovely news, congratulations!!

Hi everyone else


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Kerry, congrats   

George, way too early to be feeling anything, just stay positive


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Huge Congrats Kerry - lovely news !  look after yourself x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

How are we all?  Anyone been up to anything exciting?

George, how are you doing hun?  Hope you're keeping PMA up  

Sam, how's your hubby, has he recovered?  How did your HSG go?

Sarah, did you doc appt go okay?

AF due Tuesday for me and I'm feeling like she's going to arrive, all the usual symptoms so looks like I'll be making that phone call next week, eek!!    Off to bed shortly - I get to have an early night, woo hoo!!!  I'm always so much more organised with everything when DH is working at the weekend - during the week if DH is home in the evening it ends up being nearly midnight when I get to bed somehow  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Yvonne

Unfortunately DH can't do much for 3 weeks so that means I have to do everything. He's not allowed to sit, bend, lift etc so bit of a mare really.

HSG was a nightmare, she couldn't get the catheter to stay in so so she had to change it 3 times, using a thicker one each time and then the fluid leaked out as fast as she could put it in, so all in all it took 45 minutes!! and resulted in me bleeding which is a first.... Good job I'm used to it an newbie would have been totally freaked   

I e-mailed CARE the other day to see what their waiting list is like (very unlikely that we will go down that route but just in case) and it's only 4 weeks so that's pretty good. So you won't be hanging around long  

Hi everyone else...

George not long to go    

Sarah did you get your referral?


x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I tell you what, that would have freaked me out regardless of whether I'd had it done before    Bet that was really uncomfortable, and it made you bleed as well    At least it's done now though.  When do you get your results?  Poor Nick, bet he's getting a bit bored now isn't he as well?  And how on earth do you manage to keep Tilly from jumping all over him at her age!  I bet you're knackered having to do everything - still once he's up and about and recovered you can have some "me" time and get a couple of lie ins or something  

Not a long waiting list at all.  I know it's silly, but I'm secretly hoping we won't have to go there.  Really shouldn't get my hopes up but there's been so many natural bfp's across FF lately I can't help myself  

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Fortunately it didn't really hurt, it was just pretty awkward having to lie their with my legs akimbo whilst, she poked around and then the 3 of them kept wandering off to find another catheter and I had to keep moving myself up and down the bed with a speculum in!!!!  

So whilst it didn't hurt at the time I've been pretty uncomfortable since  

Fingers crossed to a natural BFP Yvonne, you've had one before so no reason why not


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

samper said:


> Fortunately it didn't really hurt, it was just pretty awkward having to lie their with my legs akimbo whilst, she poked around and then the 3 of them kept wandering off to find another catheter and I had to keep moving myself up and down the bed with a speculum in!!!!


  I'm sorry, I know that's not funny but the way you put that across just had me choking on my glass of vimto


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

There was definitely a funny side


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Afternoon all,

Well, AF should have been due tomorrow but after an almost vomiting incident from looking at melted cheese last night (one of the things I had a problem with pg with Luke), I decided to test this morning and I got a BFP!  Sent DH out to buy several different brands of test (god knows what the ladies in boots were thinking this morning with poor DH and his arms full of tests   ) and having peed on several sticks, it's definitely a BFP.

We're both completely and utterley gobsmacked - we were both convinced we would be going back to Care next month, especially after having being told the damage caused by the meds for his arthritis was irreversible after he had been off it 6 months and done several semen samples.

We're both still very wary as it's early days and last time we had a natural bfp we m/c at 6/7 weeks so we're going to see our GP and try and persuade them to do an early scan at about 7 weeks to check everything's okay and if they won't, we'll pay for one at the local bupa hospital.

All being well, this one will be due a couple of days before Luke's first birthday  

George, hope you're keeping up with the PMA chick.

I hope this gives a bit of hope to everyone TTC - we were told we had virtually no chance!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yvonne - WOW congratulations       so pleased for you


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats Yvonne   So does that mean you get another year off work without having to go back       Good for you 

George       that you make it 2 this week


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks George and Sam, still trying to get over the shock I think - keep looking at all the tests and swinging between wildly excited and bloody terrified   .  

Sam, yes, I won't be due back until March 2011    Not going to tell them for a while though - I suspect they'll probably offer me a package to leave though rather than wait 2 years for me to finish my mat leave then possibly still not go back at the end of that.  Which is fine with me - childcare costs will probably outweigh going back as wouldn't want to go full time so will probably find something I can do at home p/t or maybe even go and sit on a checkout!  Don't really care anymore!!

George, I am hoping and praying that I have a bump buddy


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG 2011    

Now I'm feeling very broody you are about the 4th person i know who is preggers!!!!

George you will be the 5th


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I really do believe that you will have another one Sam    Never give up hope!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

well if today's symptoms are anthing to go by... i've felt dizzy all day, every tim ei put my head down i feel funny! i couldn't even write at my desk


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds good George


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Definitely sounds good!  I had a day like that last week - everytime I lifted my head up I felt dizzy - thought I was coming down with something at the time.  Ooooo not long until test day now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls had just popped on FF to check one of my old muckers so thought i would pop here and say hello  - omg yvonne! fantastic news 

Not sure if any of you remember Kerry who had Bobbie from IUI at CARE - she is now 12 weeks pregnant naturally and unexpectedly  so miracles do happen xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Flower, lovely to hear from you.  Glad to see you're doing well xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Flower, nice to hear from you   thanks for sharing another positive story!! 

I nearly caved in and bought a test today   resisted though (just)


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Try and hang on until Friday George, at leats that way you will know for def that the trigger jab is out of your system      

Flower, Kerry posted a few days ago to let us know ( P.S. Bobbie was IVF not IUI)   Hope you are well?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Naughty naughty George    Don't blame you though, it's so hard to resist!   

Hi everyone xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Just thought George, did you even do a trigger jab?? I'm not sure what the protocol is with FET


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

yes, no trigger, so what have i got to lose? aaarrrhhhh   going crazy here


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmmmm......so technically you're 9DPO but don't they add a couple of days on to that for FET as the embie is already fertilised when it goes back in?  So you would actually only be a couple of days to AF arriving in theory...... Sorry, I am very naughty, really shouldn't be encouraging you to test early


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

The dizzyness has been quite bad this past two days, defo feel funny/different


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oooo how exciting.  I really hope this is it for you    Don't know how you've managed to resist testing with all that going on    Am dying to know now if I've got a bump buddy!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George, just do it   I know I'm naughty but like Yvonne says theyare a few days older      

We are a terrible influence


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

you two are soooo naughty!!    (I might do it tomorrow at work)


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Naughty but nice


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi buddies!! I lost you for ages! Been off the PC as it's been poorly again and in the meanwhile we got a new thread so whilst I kept on looking at " relies to posts" and noone was there! Thought you had all done a bunk somewhere without me! Only just cottoned on and found the thread vi the index  
Yvonne -    I am so so pleased for you. Miracles can happen. You must be over the moon.
George - keeping it all crossed for you  . I can never test earl s I am always too scared. I have usually chickened out till the very last minute!
Swinny - Glad to hear you had good break
Sam - hope recovered from your HSG. I almost kneed the doc in the face as I pulled my knees up so sharp wth the pain! Served him right from not strapping them in!

We are still in a quandry about what to do .. FET then DE, or another cycle of own and then FET. I seem to think that me and DH are just not compatible as with years of trying and good results from tx, we have never had a sniff of a BFP. I think time to try something else. Mr Lowe has given me all the meds he can so not sure what is left?
Made an appointment with the DE person next week just to find out more  about it. DH not even agreed to come yet but I hope he will change his mind. I just feel that I need to look at all the options. If we do FET then it will be sometime at end of August. We are way till the 8th and I think that I would have to start own reg during the holiday which I don't  really facy as we are away with the sis in law and all her tennagers. Will wait till next cycle.  

Anywa better dash as will b late. PC still going wonky and can't see half I;ve typed so hope it all come out!
Lov to all Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George I'm on tenterhooks       

Bright Eyes, will chat later at work now...

hi everyone else

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

George, have you done it?     

Bright Eyes, thanks, we are still a bit shocked I think but obviously delighted!  I really hope DH agrees to come to the DE session with you - the counselling you have prior to going on the list may well give him food for thought and change his mind, I really hope so for you  

Morning Sam, Sarah and anyone else I've missed.

Yvonne xx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Congrats Yvonne - that's fantastic news, you must be so excited x

Hey Flowerpot so nice to hear from you x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls   for me          hope it changes


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Early days hun, keep the PMA up, it's not over and things have been positive for you so far, those levels just might not be high enough to show yet.  Plus did you test at work?  If so, with it not being first morning wee the hormones wouldn't be as strong.       

Charna, thank you    Lovely to hear from you again, how are you?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George   , feel really bad now we shouldn't have encouraged you to test early! Yvonne is absolutely right it could just be too early to pick your HGG levels up, don't lose heart, keep positive and DON'T test again until OTD


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Geaorge, Still keeping    for yu and hope that it is just a  "too early" test result
Bright Eyes


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

pinky   it far too early for a real test result, you need to wait until OTD


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

I knew it was too early really, but the dizzyness made me convinced - might try again on Sat morning   thanks for all the   's


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Pinky- at least you know any HCG is out of your system x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya gorgeous girlies

I saw the doctor and he has written to Dr Watson to refer me for tubal flushing so I am just waiting to hear back now. I think I need a break from this rollercoaster for a while. I am thinking of leaving it until around Easter time next year. 

A couple of my friends are having cycles with the Jinemed in Turkey where they run your own cycle of IVF alongside a donor who is stimming in their Cypriot clinic and your partners sperm fertilises both and then if you're own eggs/embies aren't brilliant you can switch to the DE embies or if yours are good then they'll simply freeze the DE embies for use in the future if necessary. I am seriously considering that as our next plan of action as I just can't keep going through this. I am also considering having the full immunes done with Dr Gorgy in London. Follow up on the 27th, so until then all IVF talk has been banned from our house. think Paul is losing the plot a bit with it all and we've had quite a bad few weeks.

I am sorry that I have been AWOL. PC at home should be back with us this weekend…yippee!!! Work is mental but that’s no bad thing as time goes quickly.

I went to collect our new fur babies Ellie (mummy cat) and Betty (Ellie’s kitten), they’re lilac British Blue Shoirthaired’s and they’re gorgeous. I have had hours of fun this week playing with them! My house resembles a cat crèche but I don’t care.

George – Oh hell hun I so know how you feel and totally understand why you tested early, but it’s probably too early yet. Hang on until Saturday matey and hopefully it’ll be the BFP that we want. Sending you loads and loads of    and lots    and   

OMG – Loads of news on here for me to catch up on!!!!

Kerry and Yvonne – Wow, that’s amazing news for you both…miracles do happen! I am so pleased for you both xxxx

Sam – How are things with you? Ouch that sounded soooooo painful. Like you say though, I think we get used to being pushed and prodded and so our tolerance is higher. How’s Nick??


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Gang

George still sending lots of    your way   

Bright Eyes, it sounds to me you are doing all the right things and thinking the right thoughts. I know before I had Tilly, I juts wouldn't have given up until I had exhausted every avenue. You only regret the things you don't do. I'm sure DH will come round  

Sarah, good to hear from you- time out is a good idea. Let's hope Andrew Watson does the trick      poor Paul- this process is awful for them and it's easy to forget about them 

Nick is on the bend, but still can't bend, sit or lift- which is getting to be a pain. Running around after a crazy 14 months old is a joy but exhausting 

There is a case of swine flu at her nursey which is very scary!! They haven't closed it or anything and she doesn't go on Thursdays or Fridays but I am worried about sending her next week but know at the same time that she could pick it up anywhere  


Yvonne, hi how are you feeling?

Anyway love to everyone


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George, how are you??   Did you test again this morning


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

George - I am thinking about you my lovely. Did you test again??


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

George, did you re-test sweetie?  I'm keeping everything crossed that you got a BFP hun    

Sam, swine flu is worrying but like you say, they could get it from anywhere - apparently when the jabs are available kids under 3 won't get them because they don't do enough socialising    My social life is the best it's ever been now with all the different groups we go to so I've no idea how they came to that conclusion and with so many little ones in nursery by age 1    Bizarre thing is I will be able to get the jab in a few weeks because I'll be classed as in the at risk group but it leaves Luke more exposed - Ady runs weddings for gods sake and comes into contact with at least 200 different people a week and that's just at work!!!!  For instance, this weekend he's done 2 funerals in the week, weddings Friday and Sat and a christening today.  I think when the jab comes out I'll see if there's a way I can talk my GP into doing Luke and Ady - hopefully she will agree with me.

Off to the docs Tuesday to see if I can get an early scan, if not we're going to the Bupa hospital.

Sarah, sorry you and Paul are having such a rough time at the mo    Definitely get the immunes done before you go to DE (well that's what I would do in your shoes anyway   ) and then you will know you have exhausted all avenues before going to DE.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Under 3's won't get it!! You have to be kidding   That is ridiculous- like you say she/we are always with other people!!   I wonder if you can get it done privately  

George, hope you're OK


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe so yes, although it's not confirmed yet but that's what I heard on the news.  Very stupid......but then that's our government for you.  I imagine you should be able to get it privately, you can the winter flu jab so no reason why not, I suppose it'll depend upon stock of the vaccine though.

George, how are you hun?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say   to Yvonne, what great news! 

George -    

Hope your all doing ok xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls - still a BFN for me   tested all over the weekend and again today, no sign of AF.... 

Hope you girls manage to get your swine flu jabs sorted - the whole situation seems like a right mess   

Some of the manchester girls are meeting on Thursday evening if anyone facies a coffee and a chat     

George x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George    How are you holding up?      

Til's has got chicken pox so I won't be going anywhere this week   Also I'm sure you'll be better off just meeting up without any babies or bumps this week, I went round to a friends house a few weeks after my 1st (IUI) BFN and they had invited some of their other friends round who had just had a baby (we didn't even know they were pregnant) it was tough!

Thinking of you, keep positive   

Which there was more I could say or do to help

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh George, I'm so sorry hun      Wish there was something to make you feel better  

Can't make Thursday but like Sam says, probably the last thing you want at the mo is bumps/babies around.  If you ever want to meet up for a chat though (and steal a cuddle) just let us know xx

Sam - it seems to be doing the rounds, my friends little girl had to come home from nursery yesterday as well.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

George     so sorry


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi

Not been a regular on here for a while, apart from my posting on my third cycle.I'm with Care at Bolton, and the EC and ET at Manchester. Decided to see mr Patel for our review instead of our usual consultant at Bolton.  Anyway, can anyone give me an idea what he's like, as never had mr p for either EC or ET in all four cycles of ivf. 

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sam,

Mr P is lovely - although he does tell it to you straight and is quite blunt!  Personally, I prefer that with people and then you know where you stand but it's not everyone's cup of tea.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry George   was hoping that you had just tested yearly. Sending love your way   
I am off in the morning to see the person about DE , so that I can think more about it. Don't know if DH is coming. I have told him day and time but he has not mentioned it since. He is in a grumpy mood with no reason to be, so I guess he has rememebered and this is making him grumpy... anything to do with tx normally has this result. He won't communiate how he is feeling but this pattern of behaviour is a sign! I am treading on eagg shells. It is awful that we cannot just talk about this as it results in moods and rows...  Men!!!! Saw on the news they can make sperm now.. so maybe that will be a bonus.. !
Love to All
Bright Eyes


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bright eyes   naughty hubby   they also have a robot which can move your lawn, so they really are redundant


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

SamJ

Mr P did all my treatment, he doesn't flower things up or beat around the bush or tell you what to do. He simply gives you the facts and lets you make your own mind up. Some girls have been on hear who hated him because they wanted someone to make everything better and tell them only good things... If that's what you want don't see Mr P.

Personally if I was to go to CARE again I wouldn't see anyone else. He plays Sitar music during ET and says a prayer for your embies- he is great 

Good luck

George how are you doing  

Brighteyes, how did it go today? Did DH turn up? Keep us posted

x


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for your replies Samper and Yvonne 90

Had a natural bfp today so cancelled the appt.  


sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's fantastic news Sam, congratulations, you must be thrilled xx

Bright Eyes, hope DH turned up at the appt with you  

George, how you doing hun?  

Sam, how's Tilly?  Still spotty?

Hi everyone, off to bed now xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sam- congratulations on your natural BFP , what a fantastic surprise x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

George - How are you babes. I am so sorry that it wasn't that you'd just tested early. I know exactly how you're feeling, its hard isn't it! Any plans for what's next or are you just going to have some me time? xx

My god this is the place to be at the moment for natural BFP's. Nice one Sam you've got a couple of bump buddies on here too so that'll be a real support for the three of you xxxx

Samper - Oh honey poor little Tilly how's she doing? Got my appointment to see Dr Watson on the 9th so that was quick!!

Yvonne - Hope you're taking it nice and easy matey. How you feeling xx

Bright Eyes - Oh your hubby sounds just like my Paul. He won't talk about it since our last BFN which is so frustrating. I know its hard for them but they don't help with their Ostrich syndrome. Anyhow how did the appointment go? Did you decide on anything? 

Well girlies, quiet weekend for me, how about you?

We've got our follow up with Dr L on Monday afternoon so i'll let you know what he says.

Kerry - Hope you're taking it easy too little lady  xx

Dawn and Flowerpot   

Beachy - Have you decided whether you are coming next Saturday? I hope you are, it'd be lovely to see you my lovely xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG another natural BFP, congrats samJ


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for your messages!  People say you should never give up hope, we had just about, especially signing up and paying in June to be on the donor list at Care.

love and luck to everybody

sam


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Just wanted to pop on to say hi. 

Had my follow up on Monday and although it was no real surprise I got the DE speech from Dr Lowe. To be fair he’s always said from day 1 that DE would be the most successful route but I wasn’t ready to give up on myself at that point. He compared my last 3 cycles and my egg quality has seriously deteriorated and so he thinks that rather than put myself through any more misery I should now consider DE. To be honest I have been thinking along those lines for a while now. I asked about having the immune testing done and he said that he really doesn’t think that that’s our problem, he is more inclined to think that it’s down to poor egg quality.

In a dilema now as to whether we should save up and fork out to see Dr Gorgy in Harley Street for the immune testing before thinking about having a DE cycle or whether to just have a DE cycle after what my consultant has said.

In the meantime I have got my appointment to see Dr Watson under the NHS for tubal flushing so lets hope that works.

Our plan now is to either have a dual cycle where I cycle alongside a donor and if my eggs/embryo’s are rubbish we can divert to the DE cycle or to just go straight for DE in Cyprus…not sure which yet, but got a while yet to make my decisions as we’re not planning anymore treatment until May next year.

Our plan now is to get back to being Sarah & Paul having fun and a bit of a life, rather than Sarah & Paul always stressed about IF.

Dawn/Samper – Do you know whether the tubal flushing is done via laparoscopy or is it more like the hysterosalpinogram? Just wondering how much time out of work it’s going to entail.

George – How you doing my lovely?

Yvonne, Sam & Kerry – Hope you and bumps are all doing well xxx

Samper – How’s hubby and Tilly are they both better now?

Flowerpot – hello if you’re about xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sarah, so sorry you didn't get great news hunny    If you do the dual cycle are you also able to keep the donated egg's even if you get good ones of your own?  No advise on whether you should get the immune testing done or go straight to DE - only you and Paul can make that decision as it's such a personal one.  I suppose the main thing is if you don't get the immune testing done will you always wonder "what if?" or would you be just as happy if you got pregnant by DE?  Egg sharing, whether donor or recipient, is such a personal thing - some people think it's a wonderful thing and others just can't cope with the idea.  Some people in my family still can't get their heads around the fact that we donated eggs and worry about the future consequences but other people think it's a beautiful thing to do.  Sounds like you're both open to the DE idea though, which is good.  At least as you're not planning more tx until May you've got plenty of time to make a decision so you don't have to rush it.   

In the meantime, I'm sure you and Paul will have a fab few months letting your hair down and just enjoying each other again  

Hi everyone else, hope you're all well?

My sisters 3 kids are all on antivirals for swine flu - typical when we've spent 2 days with them this week    Luke's already had a cough and cold the last few days (no temp thankfully!) so am hoping that we manage to escape it.

Yvonne xx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Swinny

sorry to hear your news...it is heart wrenching but as you said you have some important decisions to make and some time to make them so take your time and try and relax (as hard as that can be!) as you just never know what life has planned for...

i don't know your personal circumstances, but i am going for immune testing next week before attempting ivf as i am 39 and unexplained so don't want to have several failed cycles before i come round to immune testing....

in the meantime the strangest things do happen so never give up hope.....i leave you with a happy story....a family friend of ours who was told to give up trying over 8 years ago (i don't know for what reason but she was told she couldn't ever have a baby after several failed IVF attempts) went ahead to adopt a chinese girl who is now 3. A few weeks ago we heard that to their total shock and surprise she has discovered she is preggers naturally at 45! so it ain't over till its over as they say 

good luck with the decision making but in time you will make the right one just don't rush it
xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah   like Yvonne says only you can decide what to do and it is a tough decision. The tubal flushishg is done like and HSG ( I believe) so a minor procedure. Lets hope that does the trick and you don't need to worry about next steps.

Having time out sounds like a great idea, try not to even think about what to do next until next year, then you'll really give yourselves some time out.

Yvonne, hi> Have they actually got swine flu or just on anti viral's incase they have it?   How's the bump? Did you go for an early scan?

Tilly seems to be over the worst with he chicken pox and DH is on the mend, which is great as I am exhausted. I would HATE to be single parent. After the last few weeks of Nick not being able to do anything, I think single parents deserve a medal!! She gets more adorable and naughtier every day  

Hi lalaby123 

Hi everyone else

Sam

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ellie has actually got flu, she is so snotty, sore throat, complaining everything hurts, high temp and generally miserable the poor little lamb, think Stephen and Lauren are on anti-virals as they are full of cold and have a raised temp so probably on the way to it    It seems to have started as a cold for 3/4 days then progressed into flu for Ellie so I'm temp watching Luke now as he's had a cold/cough for a few days.  He seems quite happy though so not too worried.  Got a scan at 9:15 tomorrow morning, feeling positive about it as queasiness has already started in the eve and when I'm hungry, plus my jeans are starting to get a bit tight (had to take my belt off them!) - I knew I'd grow faster this time but didn't quite realise how fast.....    Not complaining though, they're all good signs and I know how extremely lucky I am to have been blessed again.  Although Ady is still going round telling everyone how he's got "super sperm", bless him    He's very proud of himself    Really hope the tarzan routine wears off soon though....

Glad Tilly is getting better and Nick is on the mend.  I take it you've had to be off work as well with Tilly having chickenpox?  You should definitely hold Nick to being "morning daddy" for a couple of weekends once he's fully up and about so you can have a few lie ins, you deserve it after all that running around!


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi gang.  Sorry been awol but life been a bit manic!  Work is taking over my life and has been worse this last wek as having to cover for another Manager who is off as her hubby left her! Seem to be leaving house at 6.30 and not getting back till 8.30. Then it is tea and bed! Can't use the pc at work. Managed to get on now as going in a bit later this AM. Off to France in the morning with sister in law, 3 love sick hormonal teenagers and her nutty hubby!  Last year he showed up at the beach in a Borat cossy!
Work has also been hard as my assistant Manager went with wifer for 12 wk scan and no heart beat and Secretary became a granny and can't stop going on about it.. all feeling sensitive. 
We went to see the DE person. DH did come but sat there poker faced and has not mentioned it since!  I have kept my cool a dd not want to creat a row before the holiday. I just hate it when he clams up about all of this. In terms of tx, think that I have a plan. Sarah, I totally symapthise with you as we are in the same boat. I have decided that with 12 grade 1 and no hint of a pg, that I need to come to terms with the fact that DH and I together don't work. My NK tests are normal and taken every drug possible to be sure and to help implantation. I think that our good response has lulled us into false sense of possible sucess. We have our 4 frosties and we might use these in Sept. I have written to Mr Lowe to ask his opinion as to whether I would be wise to go to Australia if ( by a miracle) we had a BFP. If he says not, then I will keep them on ice till Jan. I would not want to risk things and my marriage would be on the rocks if we had to cancel. If he says no issue, then we will go ahead medicated FET as soon as Af comes in a week or so.
I was reassured by the DE lady and think tht this would be the next option for me, I can then say that I have tried all options I would stay at Care as just don't feel can cope with the hassle of going abroad. 
Yvonne - hope that miracle has sunk in and good luck with the scan. 
Sam - hope you are ok and tilly getting better. 
Sarah - I really do feel for you. 
Geoarge - how are you holding up?  
Hi to everone else, sorry for quick persnonals but have to dash. Hope to be better at keeping up when I get back frm France!
Bright Eyes


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Thanks for all of your messages.

Yvonne – I am leaning towards having the testing done as in comparison to the what we’ve shelled out already, £1500 for immunes is a necessary evil in my opinion. Just got to convince Paul now as he tends to just take everything that the consultants say as gospel. 
Sorry to hear that your nieces and nephews are suffering with Swine Flu. I just hope you haven’t copped for it. Hope everyone is feeling better soon xx
In terms of the whole egg donation/egg recipient debate, I personally think it’s an amazing gift for somebody to be able to do that for another person. I am really fine with the whole idea, I just wanted to give myself a good crack of the whip, which I now feel that we have after 4 transfers. I am not going to make any decisions just yet with regards to whether we go straight for DE or whether we do the dual cycle. With the Dual cycle, if at embryo stage mine are deemed to be good quality we will have a number of options i.e. use our own embryo’s and freeze the donor embryo’s or we could have a mixture of embryo’s put back (i.e. some of mine and some donor) or if my embies aren’t looking good then divert straight to DE embies. 

Sam – Thanks for that hun. Oh that sounds great then, it’ll probs just be half a day off work then hey!

Lalaby123 – Hello. Thanks for that lovely story. I am praying for a little miracle xxx

Bright Eyes – Oh that old Ostrich syndrome is the bain of my life. To be honest paul and I haven’t talked at all since Monday and that is mostly due to me not wanting to push the issue at the moment. We’ve got ages to make the relevant decisions so no rush. I am really glad that your meeting with the DE lady has clarified things for you. Dr Lowe gave us quiet a bit of info on DE with Care, but for me, I personally would prefer the anononimity of having treartment abroad and that’s why we’re looking at the Jinemed for our treatment. 
I so feel for you with regards to being lulled into a false sense of security with the amount of eggs/embies that you’ve produced. I like you though am now starting to feel like the line in the sand will soon need to be drawn and we’ll need to go to plan B.

Hello George, Flower, SamJ and Kerry

Love and hugs

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Bright Eyes, sounds like you have a plan.  Really hope your other half plays ball, sounds like you're in a really difficult situation at the moment - men!  They really need to stop clamming up don't they?  You'd think as they get older they'd realise that not talking the problem doesn't go away and only makes things worse    At least he went to the appt with you - sounds more like he is terrified of everything going wrong again and both of you being hurt rather than being deliberately awkward.

Sarah, if that's how you feel about the immune testing then go for it!  You know in your own mind what would satisfy you to say you'd done everything possible with your own eggs, I'm sure Paul will understand and go with the idea.  Sounds like you've also got lots of options with the dual cycle so that's really good too if that's the route you go down.  And you just never know what will happen in the meantime while you're taking time out!  I agree with you on the egg share thing, I was so happy when I found out my recip was pg as well and me and Ady have no qualms whatsoever about what we did.  In a few years I might even donate again altruistically - probably once kids in school though so its easier to get to appointments.

Best be off, need to hoover while Luke is having a nap!

Yvonne xx

Had my scan this morning, they've put my dates back a week to 6 weeks (I thought 7 but I do have 32 day cycles so it makes sense), good strong heartbeat - at which point I managed to breath then, didn't realise I'd been holding my breath!  Bawled my eyes out when I got in the car, I think it was a mixture of seeing everything was okay and also finally being able to believe it's all real!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Yvonne that mad me cry too. I am so pleased for you and Ady. 

STOP with the hoovering though naughty girl, you should be taking things easy


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah, Bright Eyes- you are both so brave.

I have to confess a couple of weeks ago I booked a consultation with Mr Patel for our next IVF ( I think it was just hearing so many people were pregnant) my plan was to go again after next AF due around 20th August, it's been worrying me ever since. I was watching a movie the other day where a woman was sat on the bath waiting for her HPT results- it made me want to vomit just watching her!! I genuinely don't think I can go through another 2ww. So to listen to you two it makes me realise how bloody lucky I am and I'm just not going to push my luck. I am cancelling my appointment, I'm going to enjoy my daughter and if it happens for us naturally then fab but if not then our dreams have already come true so if she's an only child it's really not the end of the world!!

The dilemma you are both having to face now has put things into perspective for me. I just pray that you will both get your BFPs one day very soon- and I'm certain that whatever your DH's feel now- they won't give a hoot whether your babies are from DE or not once they are holding them in their arms. Good luck to both of you.

Yvonne I'm really please everything has gone well for you today  

xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Samper – Oh your post was so lovely honey and thank you   
I don’t think you should write off having anymore treatment though chick. At the end of the day I can understand where you are coming from and you are blessed to have Tilly but if you feel that you could handle another tx so that Tilly would have a sibling then you should go for it. On the flip side of things, I was an only child and I have to say that I’ve had a charmed life and have always had lots of friends due to the fact that I didn’t have siblings. I think it made me a more confident and outgoing person as it was either that or play on my own. As a child it never bothered me not having brothers or sisters, it’s only now as my parents health is starting to deteriorate that I’d really like a brother or sister to share the worry.
I have to say that the thought of doing another HPT gives me nightmares. My stomach physically knots at the thought. For me the worst part of tx is the 2ww and the HPT. I can handle the drugs and the back and to, to the clinic, the prodding and poking with needles and even the embryologists call, it’s the 2ww which is agonising. That’s why I am thinking that this dual cycle is the way forward for me. At least this way I will only go through it once as whatever happens it will be at the same time.

Have lovely weekends girls xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah thanks Sarah.

I totally agree with you about the needles scans, EC & ET they are all a doddle. The 2ww and HPT is horrendous and I just don't think I can go through it again not just for me but for Tilly- it's not fair to put her through that. Plus I just feel greedy, does that make sense?  

You've made me feel much better about her being an only child- I have been worrying about it, as I'm the oldest of 4!

This dual cycle definitely sounds like the way to go I can only wish you all the luck in the world   

x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sarah -   I totaly agree with you about the 2ww being the worst part, i'm kinda in a place now when i dont think i could face another BFN or worse a BFP only to have another m/c.  Your dual cycle sounds like a great idea       

Sam - Tilly is sooooo lucky to have you as her mum!! i'm sure whatever you decide will be right for your family   

Yvonne - great news on your scan   

Bright Eyes - glad you've got a plan sorted! hope you can get DH on board! he's proberbly just mulling things over in his head and will open up when he's had time to think  

Well DH and i have been seriously talking about adoption this week, i've phoned 3 agencies for info.  I wont make any decisions though till i've been to my appointments - 14th at St. Mary's and 19th at Care..... watch this space  

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks George    

Let me know how you get on with the agencies, I'm still trying to persuade DH that adoption is for us.

Don't be in too much of a hurry to give up on IF tx yet, though I'm sure you'll get your own little baby soon. I had a m/c before Tilly and Yvonne had one before Luke so not every pregnancy you have is going to go bad     ( even if you are like me and spend every day of it expecting the worst  ) 

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Just popped on to say hello to everyone. Any goss?

Yvonne how are you feeling?

George any news from any of the agencies?

Bright Eyes, Sarah any joy with getting your hubbies to open up about DE?

Tilly started walking last night and we were both there to see her, we were SO excited   

Hope you are all OK

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well Done Tilly!! oohhh how cute   no news yet, i need to do some secondry phone calls now - bl**dy too busy at work though


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

It's better to be busy than too quiet, there is nothing worse than be bored at work   Keep us posted


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

George, you are so brave to start exploring other options, it takes a special person to adopt   

Sam, how cute!  Bless the little sweetie pie.  That's it now, you think you're now, all you're ever gonna do is run after her  

Well, we're all okay.  Feel absolutely bloody knackered though - I'd forgotten how tired you get early on.  That bleary eyed I managed to give Luke fruity cereal instead of baby rice at lunchtime.  No wonder he enjoyed his first ever meal so much and was smacking his lips  

Typical, just I sit down someone starts shouting for attention.....  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi girls. Sitting here for the first time that been able to get to pc since got back yest from France. However, not a good day.  DH and I went to Colwyn Bay to watch the cricket and an hour into the game got a call to say his Dad had been rushed to hosp with heart attack. Had to come straight home and now he has gone to South Wales to see what it going on. He had a go at me  for not going too but I have no spare hols left.. and at the end of the day his sister should be going back as she has the summer off ( but is always too busy with the 3 " kids " ( who are 18,12,15!). I have rung and he seems to be ok at the moment as they have given him drugs to get rid of a clot so now need to monitor. .. DH does not cope well with illness so I did feel bad seeing him go but I just have not got the time to take and will need " sick" for any tx. If things are not good, then I'll go back of course.

Had a week in France. Started a nightmare as plane could not land due to the failure of landing gear!!   It circuled for 45 mins with lots of clunking as they were getting it to move! In the end they had to do it by hand and we landed with fire engines everywhere incace it collapsed!!!  Was not keen on the area we stayed as very residential and only one place to eat out without driving. Also quite noisy with kids and traffic. Some youths sctratched the side of the hire care with a key one night..  and all the other cars in the street! We went to some nice villages though and it was quite pretty. Weather was not good with 2.5 days sun. We went for the second week of my sis in laws holiday. The 2 boys were love sick and spent most of the time on msn or attatched to mobiles! The oldest was mega stressed as the wait for A levels is getting to him.  Spent loads as we split the food bills and the 3 kids eat so much!!! Sorry to sound a moan but this break is a yearly penance for me!!! 

Re Tx - I wrote to Mr Lowe before I went to ask his opinion on the timing of FET. He says that if we did it next cycle, and it was positive then he saw no reason for me not to go to Aus and says that health care there is fab if there were a problem. I think that we are going to go for it and then we can go to Aus knowing what the scaore is for any future tx. I am just waiting for AF in the next few days and then start down reg at day 21. Not done a medicated FET before so lets hope for the best! We are then going to give DE a bit more thought and discussion. 
Swinny - I am an only child too. I have never minded it until now either! When your parents get older you feel that it is all your responsibility. Also can never share the christmas's etc! On the other hand, I have frineds whose siblings have nothing to do with them anyway!
Sam- I hope that Swinny and I have not put you off another tx. You must do what you feel best. Saying that, I know for me that one BFP would be enough and I would feel blessed.
George- good luck with the adoption enquiries.. I would love to do it. I used to work in an adoption team and know how many kiddies need good homes but DH will not contemplate it.
Yvonne - hope your little mirace is going well. You deserve it for the chances you have been willing to give to others with your DE.

Love to everyone that I have missed out.
Better go as got pile of iroining to do and get reay for work tomorrow.
Love Bright Eyes.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Bright Eyes, I'm sure DH didn't mean to have a go at you, he was probably just worried and took his fears out on you being his nearest and dearest.  Really hope FIL pulls through and gets better.  Have to say, your week in france with 3 teenagers doesn't sound like my idea of fun either - at least you survived it though  

I think Mr Lowe used to work in Australia before he moved back to the UK to work at Care from what I remember from a conversation with him so it's good that he's been able to reassure you.  Sounds like you might be getting somewhere with DH about DE as well, although I'm keeping everything crossed it doesn't come to that and your FET will work.  You've really been through the mill lately and you deserve it  

We're all good, feel knackered but not complaining!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Yvonne.. I know that DH was stressed and worried and I was feeling frustrated last night too not being able to be there for him. I hope that his sister goes down today as she works at a school and so is off at the moment. DH can then come back perhaps tomorrow and we can swap over again at the weekend. FIL has had a heart attack and caused by  clot and narrowing of artery. They treated with meds and also put  stent in last night. Fingers crossed this has done the trick. He is a really fit 75 yr old and walks on average 22 miles a week ( he always has a pedometer on!) but does like his fish and chips! Hopfully good general health will help him on his way, I just hope the MIL copes as it is normally her that we are aways dashing back for!
Anyway, off to work and to see what has happended whilst I have been away! 
Love BE
x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

It sounds positive if he's in good health normally - don't think I could walk 22 miles and I'm 31    Fingers crossed he makes a speedy recovery and your SIL pitches in so it isn't all left to you and DH xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Girlies

Samper – Yeah I know where you are coming from totally. If you do decide that you can’t do the IVF again (and I can totally get that at this moment in time!!) then Tilly will grow up to be one lucky little lady, she’ll have all of your’s and Nick’s attention, what could be lovelier!!!
Paul is onboard with the whole DE route so it’s up to me now as to whether I think I should go for the dual cycle or whether to minimise heartache and possible failure again and just go straight for DE. Not making any decisions just yet.
WELL DONE little Tilly xxxx     

George – I hear ya babes, me too. I shake at the thought of doing any more HPT’s. It sounds like you’ve been doing a lot of soul searching. I like you think that adoption would be an amazing avenue to explore, I only wish Paul would come around to it, but he’s totally stone-wallled about it! Good luck with your appointment on Friday my lovely.

Bright Eyes – OMG hun, sounds like you’ve had an awful time of it of late. How’s FIL? Is he on the mend? Hubby only snapped at you because you are the closest thing to him and we always snap at the ones we love, take no notice my lovely xxx I am uber jealous that you’re off to Oz, loads of my family live out there too and Paul’s Sister, BIL and our 3 nieces and nephews emigrated to Perth too last year. We need to get out there soon. 
I really hope this is it for you and you’re not having to follow me down the DE route. Willing this to be your turn matey xxx

Yvonne – Oh honey you sound cream crackered. I really love that piccie of baby Luke it’s gorgeous. Where are you up to now, how many weeks?

Well as for me I had my appointment at Tameside this morning with Dr Andrew Watson and he was really lovely with me. He said that as I’d had 4 ET’s and still no success that I’d be the ideal candidate for the Tubal Flushing and he’ll do it himself. I wanted to cry when he said he treat me. He could fit me in on Tuesday so long as my AF has been and gone. Typical though isn’t it, when you don’t want the bl**dy thing it comes and now that I need it to arrive there’s no sign!! I am usually around 24 days and I’m already up to 27 days. I’ve been having mad thoughts about “what if”, don’t even want to say it in case I jinx myself.  It’s probably just my cycle all bu**ered up from the drugs. I will have to hope that AF comes before weekend so that I can get booked in for Tuesday. If not he’s so busy I don’t know when it’ll be. 
I am praying for a little miracle after this tubal flushing, think we’re due some luck after the last five years.

Dawn & Samper – Thanks for the heads up on the tubal flushing. I owe you both xxx

Anyway my lovelies I’ve waffled on for long enough. 

Bye for now

Sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah fab news on both getting paul on board and Andrew Watson here's      you don't even need the DE   

Anyone heard from Dawn recently?

Bright Eyes, how is you FIL? Poor you, you are having a tough time   My family moved to OZ earlier in the year and my Mum is getting great after care following breaking her leg so can confirm the health service is great and we have a reciprocal agreement with them over health care so no big bills to worry about- not that you would need any medical treatment anyway!

Hi Yvonne & George , hope you are both well... George good luck with your appointments, keep us posted  

Well i have now cancelled my CARE appointment and officially ended my IF tx journey and feel really happy with my decision- we can move on as family now and just enjoy each other. We have our little miracle and are just going to enjoy her. I'm going to leave all the furture BFPs for you guys to enjoy     

I'm not saying never just not in the near future.

Anyway , take care

sam


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Sam - I bet you feel like a weight has been lifted don't you. You have got your amazing little girl and to be honest if it's not a burning issue I'm with you enjoy Tilly and enjoy your little family, you've had a hard enough time achieving your dream so enjoy it now it's here xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Bright Eyes, hope your FIL is recovering and you're not feeling too stressed  

Sarah, sounds like your appointment went really well and Andrew Watson is confident of results for you.  That would be just amazing!  What would be even more amazing was if AF still hadn't shown her face in a few more days....I don't want to say the words though in case I'm temping fate!     

George, good luck for tomorrow chick!

Sam, I know you've done a lot of soul searching to come to that decision and good for you.  It's as scary to make the decision to not have more tx as it is to go down that route again so I think you're very brave either way    And like you say, never say never, miracles can and do happen!

Sarah, we love that piccie too.  It's one of the few we've got of him smiling....my digital camera is so slow to set the image that the smile's gone before the shutter comes down!  I'm feeling okay - managing to get through the day without an afternoon nap which I didn't when pg with Luke    Although I was sick for the first time this morning, hoping it was a one off though and the delightful smell of baby banana porridge that did it.  By my reckoning I'm 9 weeks tomorrow but the early scan the other week put me back a week so the hospital think 8 weeks (have 32 day cycles hence the dates not matching).  Got my 12 week scan 2nd Sept though so should get an accurate date then.

Sam, I've not seen Dawn around either, actually, thinking about there's a couple of people gone AWOL.  Maybe they're just having a break for a while.

Hope anyone I've missed is doing okay.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Bright Eyes - well done for getting through the holiday   and good luck for the FET, its a bit long winded, but you'll get there in the end   watch out for the HRT tablets, they give you a bit of a mussy head  

Sarah - great news about the tubal flushing, is there any where i can read up about it? ps you are defo due LOADS of luck   

Sam - well done you on retching your dicision, it must have been very dificult, but like you say, you can now enjoy what you have got       hope you still pop on here to keep up with the gossip  

Yvonne - oohhh honey you must be run ragged at the moment   hope DH is pulling more than his weight for you  

Well, i'm back at St. Mary's tomorrow - i think we are going to use at least one of our HNS goes befor i look any further at adoption - i need to be sure i've made use of all the options open to me befor i give up just yet - it will be interesting to hear why they think its not worked in the past though....


George x x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Well girls I am bringing some amazing news for Paul and I!! I got a natural BFP this morning. I am still in shock now and haven’t stopped blubbing all day. Last week I had a bit of mucky stuff in my knickers (TMI I Know!!) so I thought it was my AF on it’s way. I am usually bob on 24 days so that would have been around the right time. Anyway, I still hadn’t got my AF this week and I started to wonder, but then I just put it down to the IVF drugs mucking up my cycle. To cut a long story short, I am off on a night out with one of my friends tonight so I thought I’d better do a test this morning to make sure and lo and behold the Clearblue says 1-2 weeks pregnant. I so want to allow myself the full excitement but I can’t yet due to my history of ectopics  Please god let this little bubba have made it to it’s safe place and be all snuggled in where he/she should be. I am hoping that the mucky stuff was an implantation bleed  

I rang Care aswell for advice and Carolyn one of the nurses said she’d ring me back. When she rang back she had three of the nurses that usually look after me around the phone and they all came on to congratulate me. Like I said I haven’t stopped blubbing all day. The upshot is that they are sending me a prescription of Utrogestan and have booked me in for a scan on the 28th. 

My head is in a  

Yvonne - OMG OMG, I'm joining your club   

George - If you google Tubal Flushing with Lipiodol and Dr Andrew Watson, you should get some info on the procedure. He was lovely man xx

Sorry for lack of personals but my head is all over the place

Love a very shell shocked Sarah Jane xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god!!!!!!!  Sarah, do you know, when you said you were already a couple of days late I had a sneaky suspiscion you were   God, I'm sat here blubbing now as well    Huge huge huge congratulations to you and Paul       Now, get your feet up, big bar of choccie and Paul in his pinny waiting on you hand and foot for the next 8 months    I'm so so pleased for you Sarah, you really deserve this and I know you will be a fab mummy xxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG!!! What is going on round here another natural BFP, CARE will be out of business soon   Sarah I am over the moon for you        how utterly fantastic. Sending you and Paul lots of love and hugs.

You couldn't deserve it more...

xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning 

Well I think I've turned into an owl, I've been awake since 5am. 

Sam & Yvonne - Thank you so much xxxx I am still in a state of shock now. I am just counting the days now until the 28th. Please let it be in the right place this time, please please please!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sarah - wow what fantastice news!! i'm so pleased for you both       congratulations


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good morning everyone...


Sarah how are you, still in shock. I hope Paul has you wrapped in cotton wool   I'm am over the moon for you both  

George, how did you get on at CARE and St Mary's?

Yvonne, how are you, Luke and the bump? I think you deserve a medal Tilly is an absolute monkey I don't know how people with 2 under 2's do it   I come to work on Mondays for a rest   

Hi BE, how are things

We have definitely lost a few people recently so hello to any lurkers 

x


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello Samper I'm a lurker so prob a good time for me to introduce myself  

Hello to everyone else!!! George i started chatting to you on the Greater Manchester page but it got so busy and i couldn't keep up!I have posted a bit more since then and I am well experienced now. Ha!  

Congrats to all the ladies that have had natural BFP's recently!!!

Well i start my treatment on Sat I'm on the egg sharing scheme, so don't know how much i can post about my treatment. Am so excited!!! I go for injection training on Thurs. 

Any tips or advice on treatment would be greatly appreciated.

MDandy xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi MDandy 

Welcome to the thread, Yvonne was also a donor so I'm sure she'll be happy with any advice regarding donation and d/ring...

I'd just say try and keep positive but realistic, you are only young so have a great chance. Good luck and we'll all be here to support you.

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Hi MDandy - nice to see you here!! good luck for Saturday   

Sam - I went to St. Mary's on Monday, i can start TX in October, which is fine by me as we have a holiday in September   Although the doc did say we may not get in 1st time as they still have a backlog   and if i dont get in then, the building works they are having done should be complete (so no chance of being subbed out to MFS or Care   ) 

Also, has anyone heard about St. Mary' only putting one embie back if you are under 35?  there is a bit of a discussion on the Greater Manchester board about this at the mo. although this was not mentioned to me on Monday...

Hope everyone is well       

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George only why are they only doing SET in under 35's?!! It would be great if you could get into CARE on the NHS wouldn't it  

Good luck...

x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam - yes it would be great   i dont think i'll be one of the lucky ones though, typical   Its not clear on the SET thing, but some ladies are saying if you have a few frosties they are making you have SET   just rumour at the moment so will try to get some claification....


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

george, even if that is the case lots of people get a BFP after having SET. I'm sure the HFEA aren't stipulating it yet so don't see how St Mary's can legally enforce it!!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Evening ladies

Samper   It's starting to sink in now. I will be able to breathe again a week on Friday after my scan   Just booked the day off work so that either way I don't have to face trying to work afterwards.

George   When I had treatment at St Mary's they tried to bully me into signing for an SET and the first time it worked and i gave in (I was pretty naive about the whole thing back then). The second time I stood my ground and refused to sign the consent. I think it's all about the supposed drain on the NHS of multiple births and this is their way of limiting those numbers. If you want a double transfer stand your ground my love. Good luck with it all xxx Oh and where are you off to on your hols

MDandy - Hello and welcome to the thread   good luck with your upcoming treatment


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Hope everyone has had a good week. 8 days down another 6 to go!!!

xxxx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello,

Having a good weekend so far, I did my first injection last night and it wasn't too bad. I'm so excited and nervous to be starting treatment!  

Can i ask did any of you take time off work at the time of EC and ET. I really dont know what to do! Should i ring in sick or take holidays? Will I need time off?

Swinny - Are you having a scan at Care on Friday? Sending you lots of    

 to everyone else.

MDandy xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

just been camping with Tilly for the weekemd she absolutely loved it, we all had a great time...

Sarah not long to go  

MDandy I took a week off from EC, I needed to work through my 2ww otherwise I would have gone crazy- but it EC is an invasive procedure so you did need some time out to recover and after ET you want to give those embies a day or 2 to settle in....

Walking is good during the 2ww but don't do anything too strenuous.


hi to everyone

xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi girls. Sorry been awol but things not looking looking good in this house.. again.
Just seen Swinny's news..    . Well done you.. another miracle baby to go with Yvonnes!!!!!
George - glad you have another plan too .
MDancy - welcome! 
Things go from bad to worse in this house!  FIL is doing fine. He is a really positive bloke and full of energy.. unlike the MIL! He is home and raring to get back on his pushbike! You would nver think he has been o poorly. However, I have another health scare at the moment and so looks like our FET is going to have to wait. I had some probs with my vision about 9 yrs ago and have been left with no central vision in my right eye and what I do see with it is a bit wonky... bit like tunnel vision. My left eye had some damage too but was right on the pheriphery and it never affected my sight. Then 3 year ago I had some problems in the left eye again but in the end it all came back ok and they put it down to optic nerve inflamation. Last weekend it came back again in the left eyes. I went to see the Consutant last week ( got BUPA so get to see same lovely bloke with a phone call)and I have to go out to Liverpool today for lots of tests again to see what the cause is this time. Both possibilities  are a concern. The first is not reversable and the second is rare to have again and could signal an underlying neuro problem!  Great! TX has to take a backseat whilst this is sorted out and I cannot start downreg drugs next week not knowing what all this other is about. It will be too late to  try the following month as I'd not be far enough along if we got a BFP to go to Aus. Looks like have to wait till New Year.  

Anyway better dash as have to get bus from home to Chester, walk to station, get train to Liverpool and then train out of Liverpool to Walton! DH can't take time from work as had so much off last few weeks with his Dad.   Guess I know here I am on list of priorities again ! Will sit and wait till he can pick me up after work as can't drive with the drops they put in your eyes and some of these tests not nice. They push coloured dyes through a venflon in your arm for ages !. Got to go Crosby then tomorrow for results.. another few train and bus trips! Will let you know how things are going.
Bright Eyes
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Bright Eyes   your poor thing, sounds awful. I hope everything is OK, keep us posted. I'll be thinking of you

Sam

x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bright Eyes   oh honey, sounds awful and having to make your own way there


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry been awol for a while, doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day at the mo!  

MDandy, hope you're still going okay with the jabs and feeling good.  I suffered a bit d/r - had to do it for 3 weeks to come in sync with my recip's cycle and I had horrendous migraines, was a complete moody cow and just felt generally rough, like a hangover without having had the fun    Felt much better when I started stimms though - much to the relief of my DH and work colleagues    Other than that, the scans, e/c and e/t were fine, the worst bit is the waiting which is the same for everyone going through tx.  We were very lucky and got pg first time and our recip also got pg which was fab!  I had just over a week off from e/c (my work gave me paid leave - up to 2 weeks).  It was our first wedding anniversary just after e/t so we went away for a long weekend and that really helped take my mind of the 2ww.  Some girls have been quite sore/crampy after e/c and needed painkillers but I was all okay, everyone reacts differently and I think I needed a couple of paracetemol that evening but nothing after that.

George, yay!  Sounds like October fits right in with everything you've got planned.  Fingers crossed you manage to get in and don't get pushed back.

Sam, you brave (and slightly insane) lady!  Camping with a toddler?!  Glad you all enjoyed yourselves though.

Bright Eyes, you poor thing, I really hope things start picking up for you soon.  You've had such a rough time lately and it seems one thing after another.  Bet you're starting to feel really fed up aren't you chick?  Hope the results of your tests aren't either of what they suspect and is something different and easily treatable  

No change for us (apart from my rapidly expanding waistline and having an appetite to match that of a rugby squad   )

Yvonne xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi buddies. Managed to make the text on the screen bigger so not missing so many letters! Doc is stumped with my vision.  He say that the disease that effected the R eye i now in the left but he thinks that would only be affecting the real pheripheral vision an not give me this big blind spot off centre and some missing bits on text. He thinks that is due to optic disc beng inflammed but convinced not neuro.. There is a very rare condition called enlarged blind spot syndrome and only 2 worldwide studies on it with only 26 people.. the common factor is retinal problems like mine ( which are also rare!). He thinks the 2 are linked but so rare no common agreement on treatment or prognosis. He now thinks this is what I may have had 3 yrs ago and that righted itself... fingers crossed. I have to go for more tests to rule out some more neuro stuff and he is going to do more research and call in some second opinions. This stress is wonders for the waist line! 
I have to call Care today as should have been down reg from Sundauy but I just can't face it an it is not wise with all his going on. Going to have to keep the little ones on" ice" till the new year.  Also need to retink if we can put ourselves though the DE, as things like this are a wake up call to say that life is far too short to be put on hold. 
May be awol for a while as need to get this thing sorted  but thinking of you all and will be back soon.
Love Bright Eyes.
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Take care BE, thinking of you-sounds terrible   Maybe having some time out of IF tx will do your body a bit of good and you can just go an enjoy Oz. Hopefully you won't need DE at all xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Well it's all over for us, I was really poorly on Sunday with a tummy bug and I started to get some dark brown bleeding. To cut a long story short Care decided not to leave it until Friday to scan me and brought me in yesterday morning instead. It was the news that we'd been dreading, the scan showed something really tiny in the uterus which was far too small for my dates but more worryingly a large dark shadow near to my left ovary which they suspect could be another ectopic. I had my HCG level checked and it was 86 which having frantically googled all sorts of sites yesterday is far too low for a 5w +4 day pregnancy. I have to go back in the morning to have my HCG level checked again to see what's happening and to rule out an ongoing ectopic. The best we can hope for is that it's a not an ectopic and that it's a missed miscarriage, at least then I'll know that my little one made it to the right place.

I feel like my whole world has coming crashing down around my ears again. I honestly thought that this was our miracle and I'd allowed myself to start planning in my head. We are devastated  

I really am numb today. I spent all day yesterday sobbing. Not much better today but I suppose that's to be expected.

Sam & Yvonne thanks for your lovely texts you really are lovely and I appreciate your support so much   

BE - I am so sorry about your condition . You really have been through the mill. I am with you on the life is too short to be put on hold. I really hope that you are much better quickly.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sarah - i'm totaly gutted for you       dont know what to say other than i'm so sorry


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Swinny - I am so sorry x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey girls

Went to the clinic this morning and had my bloods taken for HCG. Denise the nurse had a look at my notes and the sonographer had annotated my notes with suspected Ectopic/ Missed miscarriage. Anyway to cut a long story short my HCG level has come down to 36 and so they think it was a missed miscarriage rather than ectopic which I am grateful for as it means that I won't have to have any further intervention. I think nature is starting to take its course as I have got horrible AF type pains now. 

I feel extremely sad but I know that in a while I will be able to take the positives out of this awful situation and be grateful that we managed to get pregnant on our own.

Not sure what's next, maybe we will go for the tubal flushing and   to god that, that helps. Strangely enough I had spoken to the Dr's secretary who was going to do the procedure last week as I'd had to let her know that I wouldn't be booking in for treatment and I got a letter this morning from Dr watson congratulating me but letting me know that the offer of treatment still stood and that I just need to contact his secretary if I want treatment at any point in the future.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah I am just so sorry   Like you say there are positives so get yourself booked in with Andrew Watson ASAP     

 
Sam

xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

So So So sorry Sarah.  , this whole thing really stinks at times.. Sending lots of   over the e-waves.
BE
xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks girls  

Miscarried last night and I've suffered all day. Feeling a bit better tonight though xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh sweetie, nothing I can say can make it better but lots of love and hugs coming your way


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh sarah, you poor love        
xx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Swinny - So sorry to read your news. Hope you are feeling as well as possible and sending you lots of    

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

How is everyone?

Sarah, how are you doing  

MDandy how's the cycle going?

BE, how are you- on the road to recovery I hope  

Yvonne how are you and that bump?

George, any dates yet when you can go again?

xxx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Samper,

Treatment going OKish so far. Went for my first scan to see if DR had worked on Friday but my lining was too thick to start stimming - Go for another scan this week so hopefully all will be OK and i can get going! Thanks for asking   Hope all is OK for you.

Yvonne - Thanks so much for the advice on DRing etc.I have also been moody   and emotional!! I cried at work the other day twas very embarrassing. Hope you are OK.

Swinny - Hope you are doing OK    

Bright Eyes -   Hope you are OK. Been reading back and sounds like you are having a rough time at the moment - Hope things turn around for you soon  

George - Think you might be on your hols?? If so hope your havin a good time.

Has anyone on here had SET? Keep going through the pros and cons and had a look on the SET section but im still so unsure. DH is certain we are having 1 put back and i keep agreeing and then i get really nervous and think it wont work if i just put 1 back 

MDandy xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sam - had scan last week and my official EDD is 25th March so 3 days after Luke's birthday, pic was rubbish though as it was hiding in a corner (apparently my uterus is tilted!) and it was fast asleep.  Very different from Luke who was always jumping all over the place....    Feel okay but knackered, nowhere near as much sickness as last time thankfully, just the odd episode on random occasions for no apparent reason.  I just can't believe how big I am already    How's that gorgeous girl of yours doing?

MDandy, glad tx is going well so far.  If it were me and I was in your shoes I would have 2 put back but if we'd have had to go for IVF again, with already having Luke I wouldn't risk it and would only have 1 put back.  Depends on whether you and hubs would mind if you got twins?  Especially with your age it's quite a high percentage - 1 in 4 I think.  The first time round we would have been happy if there'd been 2 and I wouldn't have had any qualms about coping with 2 because I wouldn't have known any different......if we'd gone with tx again I would have wanted to minimise the chances of twins knowing how much hard work 1 can be but it's all personal choice and yet another decision to make on the rollercoaster of IVF  

Sarah, you bearing up chick?   

George, how are you?  If you are on hols hope you're having a great time  

Bright Eyes, hope things have settled down for you a bit at home and your test results are okat  

Hello to anyone I've missed, hope you're all doing okay xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

MDandy, it's a bl**dy rollercoaster isn't it, you'll get there though and once you are on the stims it's a bit more exciting. I personally has two transferred and would do again, however each time I only had 4 viable embies and 2 weren't wsuitable for freezing so if I had only had ESET my other precious embies would have been binned   Maybe wait until you see how many embies you have before making the decision, if you are going to have ESET ask about taking your embies to Blastocyst stage, as there is a better chance of a BFP.

My friend in Ireland had a BFN after ESET, however she immediately went on to have a natural FET with 2 embies and now has twins!!

Another thing to factor is the cost of FET, can you afford this if you get a BFN after ESET?

It's a big decision, but just trying to throw a few things at you to have a think about... Good luck

Yvonne, maybe it's a little girl this time   I also have a tilted uterus ( as well a bicurneate) that's why my HSGs are a nightmare. Tils is divine she is a proper little rascal now, all over the place

xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Sorry I have been AWOL but still licking my wounds.

Had an awful week last week as I'd pre-booked some annual leave for last weeks months ago just to have a bit of time out from work, but too much time on my own last week really didn't help my mental state of mind.

Anyways in true Sarah styly my coping mechanism is problem solve!! I am now thinking that it's no coincidence that I've had 4 failed implantations and now a really early miscarriage. I think the only reason that I managed to get pregnant in the first place was because there were still a certain amount of steroids in my system and that's what supported it until 6 weeks. One of the girls from the PR thread posted her story and it was so similar to mine it scared the living bejesus out of me, so I started researching into the immunology side of things. She got pregnant naturally after a cycle supported by Prednisolone, Clexane etc and as soon as she found out she was pregnant she went directly to Dr Gorgy's office in London and camped out until he could see her. The long and short of it was that her HCG was something like 46 (which is barely pregnant), Dr Gorgy immediately put her on Prednisolone and Clexane and 400mg of progesterone and within 48 hours her levels had trebled. She is now happily 15 weeks pregnant and I am sure that, that is because of Dr Gorgy's intervention.

I have booked an appointment with my GP for tonight to see if he's willing to do any of the immune testing on the NHS for us and I've also just arranged an appointment with Dr Gorgy for the 5th of October. Paul and I are going to go down on the Sunday the 4th and make a bit of a weekend of it.

As I work for Bupa too, I am covered for up to £1000 for the tests as they are classed as Gynaey investigations rather than fertility treatment, even though they are for the same end result.

Bright Eyes - I am posting this primarily for you my lovely as I am hoping that this may help you too I am also reading a book called "Is your body baby friendly" by Dr Alan Beer 
http://www.babyfriendlybook.com

Pinky - I saw your post on another thread so that book will probably be of some use for you to chick??

Yvonne - Hope you are doing well my love

MDandy - thanks my lovely, yep not so bad now thanks xx

Sam - Thanks for thinking about me. Doing much better this week .

Love and big hugs

Sarah xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah, you really are one tough chick, good for you taking such positive and decisive action. maybe you could try Prednisolone and Clexane and 400mg of progesterone  in conjunction with the tubal flushing!!

I know with your positive attitude you will succeed xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Sam - I so hope you are right   I just made a complete t*t of myself at the doctors, I was sat waiting in the waiting room and the girl that had gone to see my doctor in front of me came out of her appointment and announced to the whole waiting area that she was pregnant.She was just so excited and normarily I would have smiled and been happy that somebody else had achieved their goal, but not today! I couldn't bl**dy believe it. How's that for bad timing on my part. Anyway, went in to see the Doctor and I just burst into tears. He was so good with me though, he just let me have a good cry and handed me lots of tissues. The upshot of the appointment is that he is prepared to do as many of the tests as he can and so that should limit the extra expense for us for the full work up of immunes. Got to go back and see the nurse at 8.30 tomorrow to take some blood.

Off to make a nice cup of Rosy lee now and calm down a bit

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

I started my stimming     

Thank you all so much for your advice on the SET. I think i am going to make the decision after EC, i want to see how many eggs i get and as you suggested Sam - I will see if we can get to blast if i can get to blast think i will go for SET.  I have had a singleton pregnancy and carried to full term - I was huge and i feel i would definitely struggle carrying twins! My bubs weighed a healthy 7lb2oz but i was also carying a lot of water. Sadly my sweet little pumpkin passed away when she was 2 years 4 months of Meningitis. I don't know how i have come this far without her  

Yvonne - How much info can i post about my cycle? I have been told that posting too much info when E/S could lead to cancellation of cycle so I am trying to b careful when i post. Or is that just on the CARE website? Hope you and bump are doing OK.

Sarah - Great positive steps that you are taking!!! I'm not surprised you cried in the doctors - sometimes having a good cry to people we dont really know that well can really help. Good news that doc will do your testing. I have the "Is you body baby friendly book" Tried to read it but don't quite understand all the terminology  

Sam - Hope you are OK. I read a few posts back that your DH had an Op. Is everything back on track now?

Hello to everyone else.

XXXX


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Mdandy, I can't think of anything worse in life than losing a child     I am so sorry for your loss   You are so brave. Glad you've started the stimms, will be   for a BFP for you in about 4 weeks time       

DH is fine now, thanks. It's my back that is playing up now  

Sarah, don't blame you for crying I think I would have felt like punching her if I was in your shoes   Don't worry it will be you again soon  

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

I'm back from my lovely relaxing hols and ready to start the merry go round again  

Sarah - dont worry about crying at the docs, i nearly always do it   i think its partly out of frustration   

Sam - hope the back is getting better - do you swim??

Yvonne - ohhhh so close with those birthdays   march is going to be party season in your house  

MDandy - i agree with the other ladies, dont make any decisions till you have all the info..... good luck       

George x x


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey George - Did you have a good time? Where did you go? - Not long till you start your next treatment - Do you know where St.marys will be sending you yet?

Sam - Hows your back?? Good to hear your DH is loads better.

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is doing OK.

I had my first stimms scan today got 8 big follies so far and quite a few small. I am really happy with this as i was worried that i might not be responding.  

MD xx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Need some help ladies!!!!

If you go to blast is this day 5 after transfer? If so what happens if this day falls on a Sunday??

MD xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry been AWOL, had a poorly Luke the last couple of weeks with a cold and ear infection and now I'm starting with it as well  

MDandy, I never went to blast so can't help I'm afraid, although I'm sure I've seen mention of them doing weekend transfers on here before.  Might be worth giving them a quick call to ask?

George, glad you had a good hol sweetie.

Hi Sam and Tilly.

Sarah    You're being so strong and good on you for getting your tests sorted xx

Hi everyone else.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yvonne - hope you n Luke are feeling better soon  

Mdandy - how did you get on?       

Hi everyone else


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

HI everyone

Like Yvonne, sorry for being AWOL just so busy at the moment and off on hols on Wednesday and I haven't done anything about packing yet!

Yvonne, poor you and Luke- Tilly & I are full of this nasty cold so I empathise   It's not going to help on the flight but hey ho! Not looking forwards to taking a crazy child on a plane for 7 hours anyway- but she may actually be a bit less inclined to run around if she's not 100%...  

MDandy where are you up to with things    

George, glad you had a nice break  

Hi Sarah and BE ( BE how are your eyes now?) (Sarah have you had any results yet?)


x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Only a quicke and sorry that rubbish on here. Pre-occupied with getting some anwers re vision and still having lots of tests. No definate answers or prognois yet. Otherwise busy at work and having to make up time for the days out at the hops. Father in Law on the mend and MIL behaving so thank goodness for that. 
Thanks for the info Swinny. I had had steriods/ clexane etc for the lst 2 attempts. I had NK cells test done at Liverpool - they do a womb swab as the Doc there is researching failed implanation and miscarriage. It costs about £250, mine came back as normal limits ( albeit the top end). I think tht my embies are good on the outside and rubbish on the inside. Will get that book at have a good read before FET in new year
Hi to everyone else and sorry for lack of personals but struggle to read all the type at th mo after a day on pc at work!
Love to all and thinking of you even if not on much
Bright Eyes


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies, I'd like to join this thread as I am hoping to be doing my first NHS cycle at Care next month. I am supposed to call St Mary's first day of my period (tomorrow) for them to tell me what the deal is. I am hoping they are still subcontracting to Care so I can join the gang here so I thought I introduce myself  I think i have met some of you on the immune threads. 
Look forward to hearing all your BFPs over the coming year.....
xxx
L


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

lalaby -   Welcome. Wishing you lots of luck for this TX.

Bright eyes -   that they an do something about your vision.    

Sam - Hope you are having a good Holiday!!

Yvonne - Have you and Luke got rid of your nasty colds? How are you feeling?

George - Where you upto? How long till you start?

I have change my name to MD and have not posted much about my treatment lately as i was really nervous my TX could get cancelled. When i first had my app with egg share co-ordinator i was warned not to post to much about TX. I have prob been a bit cautious but hey ho. Well iam officially PUPO!!!! I only had 2 fertilized eggs in the end so i have gone ahead and had both 4 cell grade 1 embies put back! Cant believe i have got this far!!! Care have been amazing.

xxxxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies.....

I just want to explain about my lack of posts.....when I clicked on "show new replies to your posts" there was nothing there from this thread - I thought you'd all gone AWOL....anyway tonight, I thought I'd check the index.....and low and behold, there you all were.

Sarah - I have just read back on previous posts and I am so so sorry - you are one strong, positive lady though and I admire you for that.  

Yvonne - Congratulations to you, what fantastic news.

Sam - How are you?  Hope Tilly is doing fine and has fully recovered from her chicken pox.

George - Hi Hun......how are you doing

Bright Eyes -  

Well, nothing has changed for me - had the tubal flushing as you know and still no BFP  .  Mat and I now have a doggy, a King Charles called Charlie who we have adopted...he is 5 and is my surrogate baby as he loves lots of cuddles and kisses!!! 

Hi to all and lotsa xxxxxx 

Dawn


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Dawn - glad you found us again   Charlie sounds lovely x x 

MD - congratulations on being PUPO, sending you loads of  

Lalaby - did you get reffered to CARE?

HELLO to everyone else.... 

Still no AF for me, why, why, why when you want it, does it decide to be 10!!! YES 10 days late..... ggggrrrrrr

George x x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry for not being around, after getting rid of Luke's ear infection and cold and my cold, my darling hubby came down with what we thought was the same thing but turned out not to be so we are all snotty and feeling rough yet again!  Hardly been out of the house for the last 3 weeks.....    Really hope we're all better for Luke's naming ceremony on Sunday.

Lalababy, welcome to the thread, fingers crossed you get moved over to Care and good luck x

MD, I posted about my tx here but stayed away from the Care forums and also didn't put any details on the egg share board on here.  Congrats on being PUPO, keep thinking those positive thoughts and I'm keeping everything crossed you get your BFP   

George, I assume with AF being so late you have been testing to see if there's another reason for her not appearing......?  Never say never!  

Hi Dawn, was wondering where you'd vanished to    Your little doggy sounds lovely.  How long ago did you have the tubal flushing?  Did your cons give you the stats for time length/percentages for bfp after having it done?

Bright Eyes, sorry you haven't had a proper diagnosis yet.  You must be terrified you poor love xxxx

Sam, hope Tilly was a good girl on the flight    We are going to the US (Los Angeles) mid November for a week on a hol that DH won in a competition and sooooo not looking forward to it.  All that time on a plane pg and with a baby, plus the demon SS    Once we get there DH and SS will be off in the theme parks and I'll be the one left looking after a jet-lagged Luke so not really a holiday for me......  If it weren't for the fact that I know DH would be really upset if I didn't go I would honestly, truly, back out of the whole thing.

Sarah, how you doing hun? xx

Hope everyone else is okay.

Yvonne xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Yvonne,

After having the tubal flushing Dr Watson said that usually a pregnancy would occur within 3 months, however, they would be willing to repeat the procedure after 6 months if no pregnancy - once they have repeated it, that's it then.  I don't know whether I had the tubal flushing too soon after IVF as I had it done straight after my BFN and it takes a while for your body to get back to normal.  Mat and I have decided to have FET when my next AF arrives and then consider the tubal flushing again after, because fortunately I can have a natural FET so no drugs     I hope you are all starting to feel better too.

Hi to all, 

Dawn xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi girls

Hope everyone is OK

Not posted for a while but I do read as much as I can.

Just wanted to let you know Me & Mick are doing a 5K run (i'll be walking and running, mostly walking ha ha) to raise money for SANDS (stillbirth & neonatal death charity) in memory of our darling Daisy Mae.

I know it's a liberty but if anyone would like to sponsor/donate i've added the link

http://www.justgiving.com/DaisyMaeJohnson

Thanks
be back soon 
Love Em X


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I have finally heard that my name has been passed to Care by St Mary's so I will be doing a cycle there next month. I am very pleased   
Look forward to reading you all over the next few months
L


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hello all

i will be starting stimming next week at care??  anyone else in the same situation??

babysmile


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Had a bit os of shock this week, after wating 10 days for AF to arrive so i can request tx, decisded to do a test and got a faint BFP!  got to go to the EPU tomorrow morning for a scan, but i'm not holding my breath


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi pinky

fingers crossed for you hpefully all will be well!

baby dust to you...

babysmile
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Gang

Just getting ready to fly back to the UK, so just thought I would pop on to catch up.

George      keep us posted try and be positive. Have everything crossed for a sticky BFP for you.  

MD    how's everything going?

babysmile, lalaby good luck with everything

Yvonne, as you know we went to CA last christmas and flew into LA (We used to go every year to see my Mum and Dad). It is a very long way to go for just a week, I don't envy you doing it with a baby and a bump

If you are going to go make sure you pre-book seats together (Yep, if you are flying on a US Airliner they will seat you apart) and request bulkhead seats with a bassinet. Tilly nearly got her head taken off by the tray when the person in front reclined their seat on our way back from LA. Make sure Ade is prepared to keep Luke on his knee, there is no way you'll manage it with a bump as well there is so little space. We were lucky to be upgraded on the way over to LA but the way back was horrendous

This time we flew Air France, they were amazing on the way over we got bulkhead seats so had loads more room for her and they were great with giving toys and she even got her own meal  

LA is a crazy airport be prepared for long queues at immigration and to leave the airport...

Dawn a dog how cute  

SArah, BE how are you both?

Em I wouldn't dream of not donating, how are you and Mick? I was just thinking about you both the other day?

x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

MD    it was good news for you this morning   keep us posted...

George,     read an update from you on another thread, so sorry    how cruel can life be  ?

Hope everyone else is OK

x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi buddies, Just thought that I'd pop on and catch up. Sorry been awol but things have been bit scary with my vision and been putting all energy into staying positive and trackig back and forth to Walton on public transport as DH say can't take time off. I had a follow up on Tues and left the house and 8.10 and got home at 8.35 pm!!! The lattest is that tests rule out anything neurological and also no real evidence of new damage from old eye disease. Seem to be going fo this rare blindspot syndrome that coud be side effect of old eye problem. Not sure of cause, cure or prognosis but not got worse. When I had this 3yr ago it got better over 6 mnths so hope it will again. More tests 4 wk and if no better going to try hefty dose of steroids but want to avoid if possble. Tx FET on hold till new year but think we have ruled out DE now. With all that has gone on, life seems to short to be on hold any more.. I know that it is will be hard to move on.. if we ever will but... 

Pinky - so so sorry. I too have seen your post. Life is so cruel as a bfp is sometimes just the start of more disappointment, his rollercoaster never ends.  

Hope everyone else ok. Sorry of lack of personals but I struggle to read some text as my visiosn sometimes misses out letters! So appologies if half of this does not make sense! not worked out how to make it bigger!
Love Bright Eyes.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Bright Eyes and George   sorry you're both having such a hard time.

Hi everyone else and hope you're okay.  Apologies for the short post but struggling to type as I managed to fracture my wrist the other day moving the car seat base from my car to Ady's.  Got to go and have it x-rayed again in 2 weeks and if it's not healed with the splint I'll have to be plastered for a few weeks.....    

Yvonne xx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

Hope you are all OK.

George -     Am so sorry xxx

Bright eyes    

Yvonne - Hope your arm is OK and your not in too much pain  xx

Sam - Hope You, DH and Tilly have had a fab holiday!!!!

Well my treatment didn't work this time am absolutely gutted!!! I am going to get straight back on it though. I have got my follow up app booked with Mr. Atkinson at the start of Nov and hopefully i can start again before the end of the year if not Jan 2010 here i come - new start and all that.

It would have been my little girls 5th Birthday in Nov and i am sure it would have been extremely hard as it has been previously but i just thought if i could be pregnant before then it may be a little easier this year. I don't know if that makes sense. 

Hello to anyone i have missed.

MD xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

MD so sorry    . Did you get any frosties or will you have to do a full cycle? 

We had a fab holiday thanks


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

No I didn't get any frosties so will be doing a full cycle. I really thought it had worked  

At least i know what to expect 2nd time around and i think i will feel a bit more relaxed.    

Glad you had a good hol. Are you back to work tomo?

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been back for a week now MD, holiday feels like ages ago already.

Good to hear you so upbeat it's easy to get totally depressed by failures, I never got any frosties either time but like you say you know what to expect and CARE know how well your body responds so will know exactly how to treat you next time.

Try and keep positive, next time lucky    . You are an incredibly brave person and I'm sure no matter how many other children you have anniversaries will always be hard for you, I'll be thinking of you


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry for gatecrashing  Been reading and wanted to wish you all good luck


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls - thanks for all the   's

Yvonne - hope the wrist is healing  

Sam - sounds like you had a great holiday, shame you have to come back to work   

MD -   you are so brave, glad you've got a plan   hope you get your BFP for xmas  

Bright Eyes - oh honey, i really hope the docs can give you some answers soon, must be frightning   

Ceri - hi   

As Bright Eyes put it sometimes ' a bfp is sometimes just the start of more disappointment ' and coz of that and other reasons we had decided to move on to looking at adoption - i feel really positive about it and know its the right decision   

George x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George, good luck with the adoption- we got immediately turned down by the agency we spoke to last week because Tilly is too young!! They said we had to wait until she is 5 or 6, surely it would be more traumatic for her to suddenly get another small child living in the house when she is 5 or 6 than it would now! Plus I'll be 42 I think by then I'll have settled back into re-establishing my career with Tilly in school, so it looks like adoption isn't for us.

All that aside I'm sure you will be fine, how long is it since your last treatment? They usually ask you to wait at least 6 months so that's not too far off for you is it. Keep us posted, I'm sure it won't be long until you've got a mini-George  

Hope everyone else is OK  
x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Sam - i cant belive they turned you down for that reason   can i ask, did you go to a LA or VA?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George I spoke to http://www.adoptionmattersnw.org/.

The correspondence I had with Cheshire County council suggested that they were unlikely to place a child under 5 simply because there were very few in the area...

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks honey


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck George   keep me posted how you get on with the agencies. The one positive I found out is that they don't seem to drag out the approval process in the north west, it's generally between 6-8 months so by next April-May you could be approved and just waiting   

Also you are more likely to have a child placed with you if you are prepared to accept siblings so you could end up with a ready-made family in one go  

Yvonne how is your wrist?   poor thing these car seats are bl00dy fiddly aren't they. How are Luke and the bump?

BE, poor love sounds like a nightmare  

Hi Ceri, MD, Dawn

Babysmile, how are things going for you?

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Sorry I have been AWOL for such a long time.

George - Just read back a bit, Did you get your HCG done at the EPU then? Can't believe it!! You are very brave to have made the adoption decision. I am thinking about you   

BE - Hiya honey, so sorry that you are still suffering. Are you still able to go on your hols to Oz?

Sam - Holiday hey! Where did you go to? Bet it was lovely to get away. Did Tilly enjoy it?

Yvonne - Oh honey...ouch  Other than that, how's everything? Bet your bump is getting big now xx

MD - I am sorry that this cycle didn't work. Good to hear you sounding so motivated and ready to give it another go  

As for me well I've been down to see Dr Gorgy a week last Monday so we are eagerly awaiting the dreaded immune test results. Hopefully it will shine some light on why our journey hasn't been successful and hopefully give us some sort of plan for further treatment or trying naturally. Dr Watson at Thameside has sent me some really lovely letters saying that he'd still like to do the Tubal Flushing so I am hoping to do that in either November or December.

My PC at home is goosed again, so I am popping on quickly at work.


Bye for now my lovelies

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

HI Sarah

Good to hear from you...

We went to see my brother In Boston, it was lovely- we also spent a few days in Cape Cod, so very nice.

Hopefully Dr Gorgy can find out what's going on and get you sorted. Good luck with the tubal flushing, sounds like it would be helpful as you have conceived naturally, maybe doing that in conjunction with steroids would do the trick   

x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah, good to hear from you, lets hope your results can shed some light.  Dr Watson is a lovely guy so I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

George, hows you hun?

Hi to all, and lotsa xxx

Dawn


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello ladies St Marys hav sent me to Care for my Nhs Ivf which I am so pleased about ...
I am due to start next week on day 2 of cycle and will be on short protocol...
I wondered do most people go on short protocol at Care or is it just me
how many eggs do they hope to get on a short protocol?
Good luck to everyone on this thread i will be reading your posts over the coming months and hope to hear lots of BFPs here


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

L s/p at Care is totally the norm. They aim to get 8-10 eggs but don't worry I only got 4 and got a BFP so therte are no hard and fast rules


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi to all

im at manchester care as well,so far the care has been good.

ive got 14 folllicles and hopefully my egg retrivial is this tues coming....its all very nerve wrekcing and emotionally draning to say the least..

wishing everyone good luck.

is anyone else got egg coll next week....

the 2ww is horrifice and would be nice to share thoughts with someone,

babysmile

xxxx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Samper thanks for that it's v reassuring

babysmile good luck with EC sounds like your follicles are growing nicely


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi ,

thnk you samper, ive got my hcg inj tommrow..realli nervous re egg collection.....

good luck to all...


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Babysmile good luck on your 2ww. It is absolutely the worst bit, I think we can all empathise with you


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi CAREbear1

Would be really interested to hear more about your adoption story... DH and I were turned down my the agency we spoke to on the basis of our daughter being to young. I love your proverb  

Sam
x


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi all

a quick check in to say got 17 eggs....

embies go back in on friday of this week(possibley 3)...
fingers crossed for everyone....

xxxxx

babysmile
x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow well done babysmiles, here's hoping for some lovely embies for you xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Babysmile - well done on your bumper EC   and good luck for ET later this week   

Carebear - thanks for getting in touch (i've cleared out my in box now   ) any advise would be greatly received   i just sent the form back yesterday requesting a home visit   

Sarah - yes, the EPU at st mary's did my bloods, coz of my history or eptopic and the mole they needed to check nothing sinister was happening - all back down to zero now, so nothing to worry about   when will you get your test results? 

Sam - how old would they like Tilly to be before you can adopt? 

Hi everyone else - PS the girls on the Manchester board are planning a meet up next tuesday evening if anyone would like to come? you are all welcome   

George x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow babysmile well done  How old are you? I thought you can only have 3 transferred if you are over 40?? sending lots and lots     

George they told me she needed to be 5 or 6 before we could re-apply


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG Babysmile that's fabulous well done girlie  

George - Hiya honey I am so sorry you've had to go through it again, I can so sympathise for you and I think you've made a very brave decision to move forward with adoption. I wish you all the luck and love in the world with it    . My tests are back but I can't make head nor tail of them so I am having a phone follow up with Dr Gorgy on Friday lunchtime, so should be clearer then.

Dawn - Thanks my love. I wrote to Dr Watson to ask if he could maybe see me at the end of November early December so we'll wait and see what he says.

Lalaby 123 -  Hello, you are in good hands at CARE. good luck for your cycle xx

Samper and Yvonne  

Love and hugs

Sarah xxxx


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

Thank you to everyone for there wishes, i just got a call this morning to say that i have 4 grade 1 embies and 4 grade 2's.

Egg trf tommorow!

many thanks to samper/pinky/lalaby and everyone esle...

any tips for th 2ww??

xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you all know that we had natural FET on Wednesday, they defrosted all 3 embryo's and 2 survived.  Both were 8 cells when they were frozen, after being thawed, one remained at 8 cells but one lost 2 cells, however, the embryologist said it was still viable.  I'm keeping everything crossed!  Out test date is 5th November which seems an absolute age away!

Babysmile - we'll be going through the 2ww together.

Hope everybody is okay,

Lotsa xxx

Dawnx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

babysmile - great news re your excellent embies, good luck with transfer tomorrow, no tips am afraid as am new myself just stay   and don't do too much activity

Dawn - great news re your two thawed embryos, good luck on the 2ww and hope to hear your good news here soon

As for me ladies, i have had a reaction to 225mg menopur, yesterday after just two injections i felt very strange all day, tightness in chest, dizzy, spaced out, blurred vision...this morning woke up with a tight chest and saw my face in the mirror which was very swollen so i panicked and called Care who said i might be having an allergic reaction and have to go in and see the doctor at 1pm. They said they might cancel this cycle or change my drug or send me back to St Mary's which made me cry as i don't want to lose this cycle. I am feeling better however since so i hope it is nothing serious and they will maybe adjust my dose or change to a different drug.....i knew all along i was a wuss and wouldn't take to the medication......


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Dawnf well done you, didn't know you were going again just yet     Good luck

Babysmiles just try and keep gently busy on the 2ww notihing to crazy but walking is great for the blood flow again     

L, poor you     the let you carry on  

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Lalaby -   hope they can change your drugs my love 

Dawn - Well done Mrs get those feet up now  

Babysmile - Good luck today   

Not good news for us at all

Just had our follow up with Dr G and my NK Cells are extremely high and they don’t respond to Intralipids so we’re going to have to have IVIG. Our LAD results were V Low which again is not good so we’re also going to have to have LIT therapy.

I asked him how many IVIG treatments I’d need and he said 2 before a cycle and then at least another 2 or 3 after pregnancy. Each treatment costs £1350 and the LIT will cost about £1200 (for two lots a month apart) and we will have to go to Athens which is additional costs for flights and hotels etc.

My head is in spin with it all and Paul just went white as Dr G was reeling it all off. God knows where we’re going to get that kind of money from??

All told, if we do this and go to Cyprus for a dual cycle, its going to be in the region of £13-£14K.

On top of this good news, Paul’s granddad died last night, so we’re having a lovely day of it today.

Sorry for the doom and gloom girls and the me, me, me post but my head is absolutely blown.

Sarah


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

HI

Thanks for your  support, got 3 embies on board, it was traumatic and a bit painful but i made it thru it!

Testing date is two weeks today Nov 6th.....

Lots of love and best wishes to everyone!

Babysmile
x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sarah- sorry to hear your news :-( it is all a bit too much at first to absorb the shock of the costs involved but just think it could save you wasting money on ivfs which would fail without any immune treatment

Babysmile congrats on being PUPO and good luck on the 2ww, hope to hear your good news on Nov 6

As for me ladies, by the time i saw Dr Sedler i was feeling fine and felt like a right drama queen, anyway he was great and took it very seriously and thought i had had an allergic reaction and said the right thing to do would be to stop this cycle and let things settle however he knew i wouldn't want to do that so he told me to skip today's dose and take 1/3 of dose tomorrow morning and depending on how i react to that then take or not take the other 2/3 later on in the day so just giving it one more test in as safe a way as possible..which i thought sounded reasonable. He also gave me some antihistamine to calm things down and he was not keen on my immune treatment but didn't tell me off too much  I hope i won't react tomorrow and can continue with things as it has taken me a looooooooooooooong time to get here and i really just want to do it now that i have started it.......

now i am worried whether to have IVIG on monday or not as i seem to be the type to react to things and trust my luck i will probably react to that as well so have sent Dr G an email and hope he will answer

happy friday to everyone hope u r are doing well

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah your poor poor thing       Have you thought of maybe e-mailing some clinics elsewhere e.g. in the US to price the whole thing up? I really feel for you     Poor Paul losing his grandfather   on top of all this. I know I can't do much to help but please know I'm thinking of you  

Good luck babysmile congrats on being PUPO

L, good luck you can go ahead- didn't realise you were also having IVIG, is that also through the NHS or are you paying for that- just wondering if there is any help available for Sarah.

x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

No NHS won't pay for any of the immune stuff sadly so Ivig and intralipid out of pocket, I am seeing Dr Gorgy for the immune stuff but Care are now happy to organise for intralipids but you have to pay for it....now i don't know if i should do IViG on monday.....its all so stressful I haven't even got started and I feel like its all coming to a halt......god give me patience and endurance


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah, I am so sorry to hear of your news.  Thinking of you hun.  

Lalaby,   hoping that you have no nasty reactions tomorrow.

Babysmile, congrats on being PUPO, lets hope its good news for the both of us.

Sam -  

Dawn x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Lalaby - Just wish we'd have known this 2 years ago when we started treatment at CARE, we are now already £17K in with no idea whether we'll be able to have further treatment. That 17K may well have just been burnt as it was never going to work without immune therapy!
How are you going on?

Dawn - hello gorgeous, how are you doing on the dreaded 2WW? I am thinking about you   

Samper & Yvonne - Thanks girls. I just feel so very sad. Had an awful weekend of discussions with Paul, it's all just so overwhelming  

Babysmile


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sarah, I am going   with it all!  I am anaylsing every twinge!  I went back into work today so its a welcome distraction.....God, never thought I'd say that about work!   Sarah, the immune tests that you have had, how come you ended up having them, I have never heard of IVIG etc....were you advised to have them?

Babysmile,  

Lalaby, how you doing?

Sam, Yvonne and Brighteyes 

Another Monday over.... 

Dawn x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi girls I had first scan today and all was good so can proceed with cycle pheww and only one more day of injects on lower dose so I think it was a blessing that my body reacted so it forced us to lower the dosage as I probably wud had overstimd then I tell u I am living care and the short protocol I never thought it wud be over so quik I am now ready to do more rounds if this one fails 

Swinny yes it's for this reason I try to spread the word about reproductive autoimmunity asuch as I can so that more women are aware especially those who r going to give it one more shot and it's great that care are now following the footsteps of care Nottingham who are the only clinic in north to do proper immune testing and treatment and are now offering intralipid infusions for elevated NK cells...as for you better late than never I say  

Dawn hope u r doing ok on the 2ww praying u hav a bun in the oven baking nicely 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Leila   Yes s/p is the way to go  

Being back at work will keep your mind off things a bit Dawn  

Sarah I sent you a pm, hope you got it...

Hi everyone else

xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Just a quickie while I've got 10 minutes to myself for a change to say hi - good luck to everyone in the middle of tx/2ww     

Sarah, hope you managed to agree a way forward with Paul over the weekend although I imagine everything is still sinking in and getting your heads around everything    You know where I am if you need anything sweetie, feel free to give me a call anytime even if you just need to let off some steam xx

George and Sam  

Well thankfully no plaster cast on my wrist    They think now that what they saw on the x-rays was an old fracture from a few years ago and it was probably the ligament that went with all the hormones making things soft and bendy.  Either way, it's not sore anymore thankfully!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Sam   Thanks so much for the PM, that really helps. I'll just have to see what Paul thinks about it all now just phoned him and he didn't dismiss the idea so we may be onto a winner. Also phoned Care and asked them to send me some info, so thank you, thank you, thank you xxxxxxxxxx

Yvonne   That's brilliant news that you don't need a cast honey. Thanks for your lovely message my lovely xxxx

Dawn   I self referred to Dr Gorgy as I just knew deep down that something was wrong and that it was no coincidence that after 4 good embie transfers and then the miscarriage that it wasn't just one of those things.
Hang in there kiddo, when is OTD? xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah, OTD is 5th November - still feels like an age away though!  If this cycle of FET doesn't work, then the immune testing is something that I may look into.  Its unbelievable that this isn't something that is automatically tested before each cycle of IVF as part of the course.

Lalaby - great news about your cycle - keeping everything crossed for you hun.

Yvonne - great news, no cast!  Hope all is well with you and your family!

Hi to all, 

Dawn x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah, happy to help  

Yvonne, good to hear from you and that your arm is OK. How are you, Luke and the bump?  

xx


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi all just praying for evryone and hope that god blesses us with peace and babies!!!       

im ok having some mad pains in lower tummy at night but other than that been feeling a bit bettr today with gods grace..

lalaby123: good luck with evrything.,,,everythin is crossed for you..

dawn...hw u doing im testing on 6th nov...got everyting crossed for you...any pains or twinges?? im on heparin inj that really hurt and having pains as well sooo worried in case it all goes wrong..

hi to samper;;;hw are you ??

swinny thinking about you!!!!

babydust to everyone and lots of prayers!!

babysmile
xxx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi ladies, quick update from me, went for second scan today and they said I was ready to have hcg shot tonight and EC on Thursday ofcourse the timing couldn't be worse as I had a seminar on that day and DH was supposed to be on an important trip abroad which could have got him a promotion....i never thought EC would be this week so it took us by surprise. Anyway this is far more important so we have both told our work the truth and i am getting pscyhed up for hcg shot tonight. Care have been very good and I am so far very pleased with them. They have kept me on the low dose because of my tight chest and I stop all injections tonight so no more of that thank fully. I have two concerns if anyone can help:

1) if i have 4 large follies over 17 and several smaller ones 10 or more will those small ones catch up by thursday and/or will the large ones not be too ripe by thursday?
2) if i have EC on thursday shouldn't ET ideally be on Sunday and if given then choice should i go for Sat or Monday??

Dawn - Dr G said in 10 years time these tests will become routine tests for fertility but for now we have to hunt them down, I pray that you won't need to do them and this will be your lucky one....good luck on the wait till Nov 5th

Babysmiles - ditto good luck on the wait till Nov 6th I pray this is your time as well

Samper - am loving the short protocol  

Swinny- r you having treatment with Dr G now?? I had my first IVIG yesterday and having intralipid tomorrow. 

love to all I have missed out
xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news leila, CARE usually do day 2 transfers so they will probably schedule it for Friday. Good luck


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks Samper  I guess i will be spending the weekend in bed then! I was hoping they would let them develop a bit more but i guess i have to trust they know what they are doing....hope you are doing well xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry I meant Saturday not Friday    

Given that you have four dominant follies they probably won't take them beyond 2 days- they are better off inside you   I got Tilly off 4 eggs on a day 2 transfer so you'll be fine .... 

x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

That's good to know thank you  

EC is tomoro 9.30 and I am having a lot of bleeping pains in my heavy ovaries they won't ovulate by themselves early will they Sorry I worry about everything


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Leila you'll be fine. The Cetrotide staves away natural ovulation. Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks samper can't wait to get them out tomoro!!!


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi all
hope everyone is ok!! im going mad/crazy and loopy on my 2 ww ....tommorw will be a week and then the count down to end of the week...

ive read all my books/slept/watched all the dvds/met friends and now time has frozen-its dragging help!!!

lalaby gooooood luck with egg collection-just put your belief in the professionals all should be just fine...fingers crossed

peace and love
babysmile
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Leila hope today went well and you are feeling OK.

Babysmiles,Dawnf not long to go now


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

babysmile - really feel for you hun, i will be in that position in a few days and i know i am going to go  
just hang in there, keep yourself busy, tidy up those kitchen cupboards or go through your wardrobe anything to keep you busy and distract that mind

Dawn - hope you are hanging in there 

Swinny - hope you have come up with a plan forward

Samper - thanks for all the well wishes and advice so far

hi Yvonne and everyone else i have missed off

as for me ladies, EC went smoothly with sedation though i didn't get as many eggs as thought i would, only 6 came out of 15 follies  they said due to switching to low dosage of drugs the small ones hadn't caught up...i was a bit disappointed as was hoping to get some for the freezer but i guess i just have to pray for one good one and that it works with the one so now have to wait for the dreaded phone call tomorrow to see if how many if any fertilised, DH sperm passed with flying colours lucky thing i have nothing to blame him for  
also concluded this morning that my tight chest etc was in fact reaction to Menopur rather than anxiety as this morning was the first day i felt normal and the pressure in my chest had gone whereas if it had been anxiety it should have been more today! i think the drugs had left my body and i am starting to feel normal again thank god


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

6 is great Leila, well done     for 6 littlle embies tomorrow morning


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hey girls mind if i join you.
im on a long protocol ivf at leigh with ec and et at care manchester. Hopefully EC will be next week.
This is our first attempt at ivf and you can see form the bottom of my post all the other tx's we've had.

lalaby123 - hope you get the phone call you want tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else ill try and catch up with where your all at soon.

One quick question before i go. i have been told that carem are doing day 3 transfer now instead of day 2, does anybody know the difference? and which is better?

sara
x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Lalaby - Great news on 6 eggs - keeping everything crossed for ET and that the little beanies stick.

Babysmile - I am also going   on this 2ww.  I have had a natural FET this time round so fortunately for me, I have no injections/pessaries etc - but like you I am analysing every twinge!  I just want next Thurs to be here - I am so tempted to test early but scared too! 

Hi Sara and welcome.

Hi Sam, Sarah and Yvonne.

Dawn x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

HI sarashy  and welcome.... I have had both day 2 and day 3 transfers at CARE and got a BFP both times ( sadly the first one ended with an early m/c) the benefit of doing a day 3 is that it gives the embryologist more time to determine which are the stronger embies but day 2 worked perfectly for me so I don't really think there is much in it... Good luck

Hi Dawn, hang in there     

x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

hi ladies quick update from me, out of 6 eggs, only 3 were mature all 3 got fertilised but one was overfertilised!! so 2 fertilised eggs to go back in tomorrow now   that they divide as they should 
If i had known out of the 15 follies only my large follies would have yielded decent eggs I would have taken the option of switching to a new drug on a higher dose on monday but then it was probably too late as my last dose was on tuesday.....so just have to be happy we got 2 fertilised


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Leila, it only takes one   Back inside you is the best place for them       Enjoy your last day before 2ww


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks Sam  yes i am enjoying my last anxiety free day ;-) and just hope i get one decent quality embryo by tomorrow.....as of tomorrow I will be analysing every twinge and driving myself and everyone on here


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi ladies ET went well yesterday I hav two 4 cell grade 2 embies on board and photo in hand 
it is such a surreal experience! Test date is 18 days past EC which is waaaay too far I will know well before then if pregnant or not if my af arrives after 14 days past ET 
hoping ofcourse it won't 
happy weekend to all xxx


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi all

im on the 2ww which is horrendous this week (last week i felt pretty awful).. testing this frid 6ht nov...ive had reallly no symptoms at al. all the twinges have now gone as well,feel normal with no cramping....

is this right or omg has it just not worked

feeling v low and upset now?

help

babysmile

x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Babysmile u hav got to stay   no symptoms doesn't mean a thing if anything I rather hav no symptoms than hav cramps  etc I hope one if the pregnant ladies will com along and giv u som advice but in the meantime do anything that makes u feel good hav a pamper session a walk and meditation CDs r helpful .... Having said all this I know I will be just like u next week it's easier said than done! 
I   that u will be on here this weekend giving us good news xxx


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

Thank you soo much lalaby...its a tough wait..i just want to know now..i dont feel negative or got any feelings of doom just down in general

hw r u feeling aftr your etransfer...i felt awful i was sooo sore and lay in bed for days...

Rachel how are you??

hope everyone else is fine too!

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Babysmile I didn't have any symptoms really except some spotting 3-4 days before OTD and very bad period pains 2 nights before OTD, everyone is different..

Leila congrats on being PUPO 

Dawn how are you, isn't it your OTD anytime now?     

Hi Sarah, Yvonne, George, BE, Sara and co

Hope you are all OK. Sarah did you and Pauk come to any decisions?

x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Sam, yeah my OTD is Thurs - I have had some slight spotting over the past few days, nothing heavy though.  My boobs are sore so don't know whether that is a good or bad sign as I have had no medication this time round.  My AF is due any time now too......God, this waiting game is driving me potty!  Bought some pee sticks tonight as I have to test on Thurs....there are 2 in a pack......may do one tomorrow........... 

Babysmile,    stay positive hun - lets hope its our week.

Lalaby - congrats on being PUPO -   

Sarah -  

Hi to all, 

Dawn xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Babysmile, everyone is different.  With Luke I think all my symptoms were imaginary    Kept thinking I felt sick, sore boobs etc. but looking back, I think I was just hoping.  With this one, I knew and tested positive 4 days before AF was due - one of my "sicky" things when pg with Luke was melted cheese and hubby had done cheese on toast.  Went to wash the chopping board he'd used which was covered in melted cheese and nearly threw up in the kitchen sink    Even then I was still in shock after we'd been told a natural pg was virtually impossible, especially as Luke was only 3 months old and I'd only had 1 AF.......    

Lalababy, so glad ET went well, like Sam says, it only takes one   

Dawn, wow, your 2ww seems to have flown by (prob not for you though!)  Good luck if you decide to test tomorrow, I was naughty when we got Luke and tested a couple of days early   

Sara, good luck for EC/ET, I had a 3 day transfer but not sure if it makes much difference between 2 or 3 days.  Hope everything goes well.

Sam, how's that gorgeous little munchkin of yours?  Bet she's a right little rascal now isn't she?    It's amazing the difference between the boys and girls in my baby group - the girls are trying to crawl and a couple of them even trying to pull themselves to standing whereas with the boys, it's all you can do to get them to roll on to their tums, lazy monkeys!!

Hi Sarah, hope you and Paul are doing okay  

George, how you doing chick  

Hi to anyone else I might have missed.  Got my 20 week scan Weds, can't believe I'm halfway through already!!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

not disapeared   just lurking, got a sw visit booked for the 19th!! 

I'll do a proper catch up tomorrow x x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George, great news tell us more  

Hi Yvonne, nice to hear from you. Tills is fab, how is Luke? x

Dawn   

Hi everyone else


xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Sam - not much more to tell, DH took the call, so i guess i'll find out soon enough    ps i noticed on the adoption thread a lady with a duaghter of 3ish who is try to adopt   

Yvonne - wow that has come round really soon!! hope you get to see lots tomorrow   

Dawn -   sending you loads of       for OTD   

Hi Lalaby and Babysmile   how are you ladies doing??

George x x x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sam, Luke is good thanks - he's moved out of his Amby Hammock and into a cot tonight which has been interesting.....up and down the stairs every 5 mins trying to settle him    Bless him, he still thinks he can bounce on a flat mattress  

George, wow, that's great you're getting the ball rolling with the adoption.  Fingers crossed the social worker will be able to get everything moving really quickly, I know the paperwork takes a long time on these sorts of things.

Hope the 2ww girls aren't going too mental   

Hi to anyone I've missed off.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a note to say scan went well today, everything is doing as it should and this time we have a pink one!  Have spent the last hour bawling my eyes out considering a couple of years ago we weren't even sure we'd get 1 let alone be blessed a second time.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yvonne - thats great news, i'm so happy for you


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ahhh, a girl congrats Yvonne  

George, DH and I have decided to do another tx next year     Don't know how DH convinced me but have bitten the bullet and been to see Mr. P. He was really disappointed we didn't take Tilly which I thought was REALLY sweet- I think he is ace   He is giving me a totally different protocol to get a few more eggs hopefully so I will be taking cyclo-progynova for a month, then doing 450IU Menopur with Suprecur,  baby aspirin, Oestradiol Valerate and dexamethasone from cd 1 so I will rattle and have holes!

It won't be until summer time.

Casn't wait to hear all about you sw visit- good luck and keep us posted   

Dawn     we get some good news from you


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks girls, have been very emotional all day thinking back to a couple of years ago when we found out the damage to hubby's swimmers and realise just how bloody lucky we have been.

Sam, good for you!  I always thought Nick might be able to talk you round at some point    That's some drugs protocol    Really hope it works for you.  Have just been watching Mr P on the telly on discovery home and health from a programme that's about 6 years old (do they ever show anything recent on there?!)  They were following 2 couples going through IVF with Care.  I sent a thankyou card in to Care when Luke was born with a pic of him on there and got a lovely letter back from them along with a little note from Mr P saying how cute he was.  I imagine doing that kind of work must give them a lot of satisfaction to see the end results when it works, must be hard for them to stay detached from it when they get difficult cases.

George, you must be really excited about your sw visit.  Really hope that the whole process goes as smoothly as getting the initial info seems to have gone for you.

Dawn, am keeping everything crossed for you for a BFP tomorrow and hoping that you not being on here means that you just resisted the urge to POAS!

Yvonne xx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Yvonne - Oh one of each - how lovley. Congratulations!!!!!!

Sam - Great news that you are going to do another TX!!! I know its next year but still wan to send you lots of      

Pinky - Hope everything goes OK with your SW visit      

Dawn - Wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow 

Hi to everyone else.

Sorry i havent posted for a while i have been lurking. Going for my folow up with doctor A tomo.  may be getting my remaining tube removed before my next TX anyone had this done under NHS?

MD xxxxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

MD great to hear from you. Hope you are OK? Good luck tomorrow  

Oh Yvonne must look out for that programme. Mr P is so ace- I can not believe anyone can not like him!!

x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yvonne many congratulations on baby girl in the oven    must be sooooo overwhelming to see/hear the scan i would be balling my eyes out too wish you a very happy and easy pregnancy xxx

Sam - Great news!!! you need to change your signature now ) I couldn't handle 75iu of menopur i would be exploding on 450!!! you are v lucky your body can take it....i shall have to hang around till next year to hear your good news 

Dawn all the best for testing hope you are ok xxx

hi to everyone else, i have had an off day today feeling rather negative and hopeless and to top it all i hit my head really hard against the bathroom cabinet which made the whole thing come off the wall and land on my me which is just what i wanted on day 6 past EC ie start of implantation ....you just gotta laugh   

xxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie from me before I get myself ready for work - we've got a        I've done 3 tests now, so they must be right coz they are all saying the same thing!   I am absolutely overjoyed.  Got to ring the hospital today to let them know the result so I'll find out more later.  Never thought that this would happen....dreams really can come true.  

Yvonne - great news on having a little girl.

Babysmile  

Love to all,

Dawn xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Dawn, that's absolutely fantastic.  Huge congrats!  I'm so pleased for you hun!   

MD, good luck for your follow up xx

Lalababy, that sounds like just the sort of thing I would do    I am so clumsy it's untrue!

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Dawn,        what fantastic news I am so pleased for you    

Leila hang in there and keep positive     
#

Babysmiles good luck for your OTD

xxx


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi all

bad news.. 
started bleeding heavily last night..
its all over
negative test.....

soooo deeeply upset no words to describe how i feel.
thank you for all your support and words...

dawn congrats and congrats to yvonne..

babysmile
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Babysmile so sorry


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Bbaysmile, I am so so sorry.  Huge hugs coming your way


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

morning all sorry not been on since i introduce myself, not been very well.

babysmiles so sorry to hear ur news. sending you a big hug  

dawn and yvonne congrats.

not really manages to catch who's were at the the min. is anyone else having ec this week,
Care rang me yesterday and left a garbled message with my DH hes so good with messages. at least i got out when to do my pregnyl so have rung to find out more this morning. I am under Mr Sedler, is he nice? does he have good sucess rates. Have also just expressed a preference for icsi, is this better do we think for unexplained people? ( this is what i am classed as even though i dont ovulate due to sever anorexia as a teenager)

hope everyone is ok today other than babysmiles my heart goes out to you. Take time to grieve hun thats one thing i didnt do and i regret it.

ttfn
sara
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

HI Sara

No reason for you to have ICSI unless your DH's sperm isn't good enough, has he had any problems? If not you should be fine with IVF, but they will tell you what is best after EC.

Also if you don't ovulate you are definitely not unexplained!! Unexplained is for people who have no 'diagnoseable'  reason for not conceiving. Failure to ovulate is definitely a very big and obvious reason for not conceiving!!

Good luck, are you having EC this week??   
xx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hi samper
they just said on the phone this morning when i asked if it would be ivf or icsi that it would be icsi as we have been ttc for over 3 yrs.Dh sperm is fab so i dont know. they said they would see after ec what they would do. Is there not more chance of more embies from icsi?
It really frustrating that they have me down as unexplained when there is a reason. Dont think they want to addmit that it was my anorexia that has cause infertility probs. 
Yes we are having EC tomorrow. argh im so scared.
sara
x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sara,

We had ICSI with Luke because DH's sperm was bad.  I think it's a bit of a catch 22 if you're left to make the decision as the eggs have to be a bit more robust to withstand being handled to be injected.  They might be able to do a mixture of IVF and ICSI though?  The ones that are good enough for ICSI could be done that way and if you have other mature eggs that perhaps aren't quite right for ICSI, they might be willing to see how those ones do with normal IVF?  Might be worth asking the question?

Yvonne xx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks yvonne never thought about that. will defo ask.
sx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Babysmile so so so so sorry     look after yourself and take time to heal, i will be in your shoes probably in a weeks time 

Dawn    many many congrats fantastic news on your   soooooo happy for you it gives me hope

KOL any news on the EC? 

as for me ladies if its not one thing for me its another..... woke up this morning in a slightly more positive note after yesterday's down day because i thought i felt some implantation type feelings down there and as its 7 days past EC i thought yes they are sticking HOWEVER i have now got cold sores and fluey symptoms which could mean that my body is putting up a fight to kill off the poor little embryos :-( has anyone had cold sore or flu during the 2ww and stick got BFP? would love to hear from you

hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sara - Dr S is really nice, and has big hands!!   

BabySmile - oh honey, i'm so sorry   

Dawn - congratulations!!   

BIG Hello to eveyone else x x x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Babysmile - sending you  .

Dawn x


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks pinky. Now I'll be scared of his big hands!!! Lol 
sx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah I see that you got a BFP after your IUI ( so sorry they didn't stick around) again this all confirms that you really are unlikely to need ICSI and that the only reason for your infertility is lack of ovulation.

They are the experts so if they say you need ICSI after EC and seeing the sample then fair enough but don't let them bully you 

Good luck   

Leila keep positive, try not to worry. It could just be the IVIG that your body is reacting to   

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

I just wanted to pop on and let you know I'm cycling again, all being well I'll be having my trigger on saturday - it's an immune cycle this time with George and I'e already had my Intralipids. He wants to take us to blastocyst and see how we do there too. It means I'll be testing on my late aunties birthday (she died in the early hours of the morning on the day of our last embryo transfer in December last year).

It's a bit of a mixed bag of emotions for me as I'm so used to stuff going wrong and I don't want to get my hopes up but remain positive enough to get through it!!

I hope you are all doing well, I haven't read back but I have noticed a couple of new names.

I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle, it's great to hear from you again!  Sorry about your aunt, I remember well everything you were going through last year so I really hope you get somewhere with George xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One, so pleased to hear from you and see that you are having another go.  If any one deserves a sticky BFP it's you! I know your Auntie will be up there routing for you  

Are you doing another e/s or have you self-funded this time?

Stay in touch from one old timer to another, I have missed you  

xxx

Lots and lots of


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Sam - Thanks for your PM my lovely xx

Dawn -            I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you my darlin. Well done xxx

Babysmile     Such good news and then such bad news. Take good care of you and hubbie and take plenty of time for yourself. Did you have any frosties from this cycle?

Iccle - Hello gorgeous it's so nice to hear from you. I am wishing you so so so much luck and love for this cycle. Where did you have your immunes chick? When you say your cycling with George, have you had all of your treatment from Care Notts or are you having scans etc done here in manchester? We are going to be cycling again with full immunes next year so i'd be interested in what the process was for you hun?? Anyway    this time babes  

Hi Yvonne - How's the wrist now? Hope you are ok  

Lalaby - Sorry can't help but  

George


----------



## babysmile (May 30, 2005)

hi all

thank you for the lovley msgs of support and empathy..

i have 3 frostis but im soo hurt and deeply upset i cant even thnk about them.... but time is a healer and ive been here 3 times before so nothing new but evrytime hurts sooo much..

how are you all and congrats to all on the bfp...lucky..fngers crossed for you al

lalaby im sure it will lbe good news dont worry....we cant change the fate of the embies sticking all we can do is pray....

lots of love from a teary babysmile...my husband has been superb and my rock he is a wonderful man...im glad at least i have him...

babysmile
xxx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

Apologise for the me post but, OMG why did no one warn me it would hurt this much. I am in agony and have been all night. spoke to clinic about what had fertilised and that had pain n she said she'd get a nurse to ring me back. that was an hour ago. 
Anyway 11 eggs collected, 6 for icsi 5 for ivf. 3 not mature enough so 4 for icsi 4 for ivf. 3 out of ivf fertilized 2 out of icsi fertilised. so we have 5 little embies and they better all survive till monday for transfer after all this pain.  

sara
x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

I had another scan this morning - they're rolling me on another day so trigger will be at some point tomorrow night and EC Tuesday. We're going to see Eddie Izzard at the MEN tomorrow though so depending on what time they want me to do the HCG we may have see if I can take my meds with me - if not we'll be babysitting my sisters kids while she and her partner go! Will be gutted if it works out that way cos I've wanted to see him live for years!!

Swinny, I've had a most of my scans at Manchester. My pre-treatment scan was at Nott's (they insist that it's there) I had a cyst so they wanted me re-checked after my next AF, I had that done at Manchester. It was still there but had shrunk so I started on that day 21. I had my D'r scan at 
Manchester too but my first stimms scan at Notts (Tuesday just gone) so they could get my consent forms sorted (I had to fax the consent form for my Intralipids to Notts as I had the transfusion the day before my first stimms scan). I've been back to Manchester Thursday and today.
It's been pretty smooth too - I will also say that they'll only let you go to another clinic if it's a dedicated Care clinic (like at Manchester) not if it's part of a larger hospital like Bolton.


Hi Samperthanks for the welcolme back (and you too Swinny   ) - Eurggh stupid keyboard playing up know and I can't see what I'm typoing - I'm going to go do some window shopping instead

Oh yeah self funded this time and we are about six grand out of pocket all told  

Speak soon


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Iccle - I am quite newish to this thread. It sounds like you have a hard time of it so far     Sending you lots of   for this cycle and i am looking forward to hearing about it.

Sarashy -   I hope that you are feeling much better now!!!   Did the clinic call you back?? I was fine after my EC i was a bit uncomfortable but nothing two paras and a hot water bottle couldn't sort out. 

Babysmiles - I am so sorry it didn't work out. Its great that you have such a wonderful DH!        

Dawn - Congratulations            What fab news!!!

Hello to everyone else!!!!

I had my follow up on Thurs and doc said that he would recommend that i get my left tube removed before my next TX. I was pretty sure that that was the case anyway so i had prepared myself for it. I feel really up and down about it! In one hand i just want to get it done as i feel it will help IVF but in the other hand I'm sterilising myself!!!! and that thought makes me feel nauseous - What about my surprise natural BFP that i have been dreaming about!! Oh well Dh and I have had a good chat about it and we going to do do the op. It will prob be spring/summer next year that we start our next cycle - Sam we may be cycle buddies  . The good news is that i can ES again and that my last TX was text book and my body responded OK etc.

MD xxxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to thank you all for your congratulations.  Got my scan at MFS on 27th November, so just    that everything goes okay.

Sara - hope you are feeling better.  Wishing you all the best for ET tomorrow.  

MD -  

Iccle - lovely to hear from you.  Sending   for Tues.

Babysmile -   I felt like you after failed IVF earlier on this year.  Time is a healer and wait until you feel strong enough before you start FET.  I waited until I felt mentally and emotionally strong enough to go through it again.  Sending you  

Hi to Sam, Sarah and Yvonne - hope you are all okay,

Dawn xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh MD,removing your other tube does sound drastic but if it will help you get a BFP next time then so be it. I know what you mean about your miracle BFP- I still have hope each month after all these years  

Dawn, so happy for you 

x


----------



## lillyb (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello ladies


I hope you don't mind me butting in and asking you a few questions.
I am looking to start my 3rd cycle somewhere, and was considering Care Manchester.

What are they like?

Also as a private patient what protocols and drugs do they normally use/offer. I was hoping to try something different than my last 2 cycles, as I am a poor responder.

lil


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Firstly Iccle One have you hd EC yet, how did it go      

Sara are you now PUPO     keep us posted

dawn are you still on cloud 9  

Hi Lily, I think CARE are fab, but then I have a little daughter to thank them for so I'm going to say that   I had to s/p cycles with them using Cetrotide but like you only got 4 eggs. I plan to have another go next year and Mr P has got be doing a more aggressive Flare protocol to try and get a few more eggs.

Basically I will take Cyclo-progynova for 1 months then have a scan and blood text to ensure no cysts and FSH below 14, then I'll start 450IU Menopur, Suprecur, baby aspirin, dexamethasone and oestradiol valerate every day up until trigger jab 36 hours before EC.

TBH i think the less aggressive approach helped me get my BFP but I figured this way I may get some frosties to not have to go through the whole thing again if I get a BFN.

Good luck, I would definitely recommend booking in for a consultation and then you can make your own opinion. They are closed over Christmas for a week or so, so if you do decide to go with them you probably won't be able to cycle until next year.

Hi everyone else hope you are all OK?

xx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi everyone 
yes samper i am now pupo. Had two embies put back yesterday and 3 frosties. So all 5 survived the wknd. They put back two ivfs and froze one ivf and two icsi's. Finger crossed they stick around. Got a bit upset last night, hope it hasnt affected their chances?
I think its lovely that care give you a little picture of your embies to keep.
Hope everyone ok.

lilyb yes i would recommend care also. Again im bias as ive had tx there and i also used to and occasionally do still work for them.

sara
x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Lilly I am having my first treatment with Care and so far think they are very good. They are one of the few clinics who favour short protocols as opposed to long protocols which are much quicker and gentler on our bodies. This was a huge plus for me as I really didn't fancy the long protocol. They do however put you on the long protocol if they think it is necessary. Also they are one of the few clinics in the UK who are now looking further into immunological causes of implantation failure. The nurses are all lovely and the clinic is very pleasant. Good luck 

Sarashy - congrats on being PUPO hope the two embies nuzzle in nicely 

love to all xxx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

quick update from me my test date has been now pulled forward to THIS thursday instead of Monday arrrrrggggh and its going to be blood test rather than peestick so I will be put out my mysery sooner phewwww really not sure how I will deal with it if its BFN please keep fingers crossed for me xxx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

Lalaby my fingers are crossed for you. Let's hope we both get our bfp's before Christmas.   
sara x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

Good luck lalaby - I'l be keeping my fingers crossed for you too

Great news Sarashy on getting frosties as well as two to put back - I don't think being upset wil make a bit of difference, I was deep in grief last time around both during the actual transfer and for the tww and beyond and I still got pregnant (unfortunately my body gets confused as to what should actually happen after that!).

Speaking of which I got through EC today, it was a day of ups and downs though. 

I was a bit shocked by the rooms at Nott's - there were just two office chairs in there, no bed, no en-suite, no shelving for my clothes.

There was also no option of a sandwhich after!!!!!!

On the plus side the sedation was top notch - I remember thinking 'oh I'm a bit swimmy now' and that was it til I came round in the recovery room  


I also only got 8 eggs recovered, which after my previous results was a huge shock - the Consultant even asked if there had been anything different in my protocol, which there hadn't really except they upped my dosage for the las 4 days. I left feeling convinced that if I had gone to Manchester they would have got more as I was only in there for 25 mins, there have ben a couple of times where I have been in theatre for 40-45 mins, I just felt like they didn't make enough of an effort to get any more - even though the consultant said that he pieced the smaller follies just to be sure, George said that they'd drain the cyst on my right ovary but the Cons that actually did the procedure didn't.

Eurgh, I suppose I just haven't spent enough time with the staff to get to know them like I do with the staff at Manchester -I know they are competent, I just don't feel emotionally connected to them.


Louise x
I'm just waiting on fertilisations tomorrow now and hoping we can go to Blst.

O


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wanted to say good luck to all those who are PUPO/2WW/waiting for EC/ET.  We're off down to Heathrow tomorrow then fly out to LA Thursday morning.....with Luke's teeth coming through at the moment should make for an interesting flight    Hopefully I'll come back next Friday to some good news from you all   

Yvonne xx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey louise fingerscrossed they all fertilise. Stressful time waiting to see if ur little babies r doing their job. Really hope u get se good ones and se frosties just in case not that ur going to need them PMA  
sara x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

iccle one - thanks and I hope you get good fertilisation with your eggs today and that there is some serious   action over night in the petri dish - if this cycle fails for me i will be going to Nottingham too I hope you grow to like them as much as Manchester if its any consolation i only got 6 eggs out of 15 follies but they said it was because i didn't take the full dose of drugs....


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, buy some medi-sed you will need to tell them you are buying for your 2year old niece but it knocked Tilly out on our flight to LA and will make for a much easier life. Did you manage to get bulkhead seats?

Iccle One,      for great fertilisation and some lovely blasts   (PS after all these years and I never knew you were called Louise   )

leila     Good luck, I'll have everything crossed for you

Sara, how are you getting on?

Hi everyone else

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I know Samper!!!!

I just thought stuff it  

We got our call this morning and 6 of the 8 fertilised (in line with how we have got on previously) so waiting on our call in the morning to let us know the quality. we're prvisionally booked in for a transfer on friday which they'll push back to Sunday if they think the embies will ma it


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One (Louise), If your not egg sharing I guess it doesn't matter anymore   Well done on 6 lovely embies   

Sam

x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi girls, 

Could i ask if anyone knows and can answer a couple of questions for me.

My husband and i will be registering with manchester care in january, to go onto donor egg list, to be a recipient.

Does the donor need to produce a min number of eggs before they are permitted to egg share?

Can the donor decide to keep all her eggs, if mabe she does not produce many, and if so is there a fee for the donor recipient at all, or would i only pay if i get any eggs??

Also if the donor produces many eggs, are they all shared between the donor and myself, or would they be shared around more donor recipients??

Thanks in advance girls

Karen x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Karen

Iccle One or Yvonne would be best answering your questions as they will know all the answers... one of them should be around soon..

Leila                    

Iccle one how are those little embies doing    

Hi everyone else

x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Samper,

thanks for your reply, i will lurk about and hope yvonne or iccle one can help me out when they are free

Karen x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh forgot to say. I decided to price drugs rather than going direct through CARE this time and I will be able to save a £100! Mr P will do me a private prescription nearer the time but I'm just going to go to www.Chemistdirect.co.uk. so if anyone else is about to order their drugs shop around a bit first 

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

I finally got a call from the embryologists, I was getting a bit worried as it was taking so long!

Al the embies have developed overnight and we have 3x5 cell grade 2's, 2x2 cell grade 2/3 and a 2 cell grade 3, they still can't confirm if I can go to blast with them or not but they'll confirm in the morning whether I go in tomorrow or Sunday fro the transfer.

Hope your test has gone well lalaby 

Hi Pinkbabe

The answers you have asked for depend on whether you have an altruistic donor (quite rare) or a donor who is sharing as part of their own treatment.
If you have an altruistic donor then they will be donating to two women as they won't be making use of any eggs themselves, if you have a donor that is sharing the eggs they get as part of their own treatment then it will just be the two of you.

You'll need to pay a fee to go on the waiting list for donor eggs and I think this is around £400. This is in addition to your cycle fees and I think it's to cover the extra admin to match you to a donor.

The donor will have to produce a minimum of 8 eggs in order to share with you. if they produce less than 8 then they will have to decide whether to keep the eggs for themselves and not be eligible for the scheme again (unfortunately your cycle will be cancelled at this point but you'll remain at the top of the list and be matched again as soon as possible). If they decide to donate all the eggs to the recipient then their cycle will be cancelled at this point and they will get a further cycle free of charge.

I've done 4 share cycles and always had a healthy harvest and there has never been any mention of adding another person in (not that they could as it takes about 5 weeks to get to the point of being ready to accept any embryo's in to your body!).

Here is a link to the price guide for Manchester so that you can have a look through it before your initial appointment: http://www.carefertility.com/docs/locations/manchester/manchester-fees.pdf

I checked out Chemist direct too Sam and I was surprised at how reasonable they were!

I've actually been quite lucky on this cycle as I got the majority of my meds from the Care Girls site I got a few of the Menopur at half price!! I think I saved about a third overall which was a huge thing seeing as we had to have the Chigao tests and extra meds this time!

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

I'm still on cloud 9 Sam!!!

Iccle -  

Lalaby -  

Sara -  

Hi to all, 

Dawn x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ladies I can't believe I am writing this but its a BFP for me for now )) I had blood taken at 8am and got the result around 3pm while at work which was torture as had to contain my excitment and tears.....good hcg level so far but with my immune issues i have to take it slowly and not get too excited still I am going to celebrate tonight as for now I am PREGGERS YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

will catch up with everyone tomorrow after come down from my high

love to all
xxx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

lalaby - Congratulations huni. So pleased for u. X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Great news lalaby!!!!!

Congratulations    

Have you been booked in for your scan?


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Many thanks Iccle one, you were very infomative, thanks for being so helpful!  

Congratulations Lalaby  

Karen x


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Lalaby - Congrats!!!! Wahoo what great news       

Iccle and Sarashy sending you both lots of     for the 2ww

Sam - I love the new pic of Tilly - she look so cute!!

George (Pinky) - How is everything going have you had your visit yet?

Yvonne - Have a great hol!

Hi to everyone else  

MD xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow 2 BFPs in a week- what wonderful news Leila. I am sooo pleased for you    Wrap yourself in cotton wool.

Iccle one, great news, keep us posted     I'm going to check out the CARE board- was it just people selling left over drugs??

Thanks MD, she gets more divine everyday ( I know I am totally biased  ) She has just started saying her 1st words and is hilarious. She walked into the kitchen last week saying 'cock, cock... cock,cock' I wondered what the hell she meant until I saw she was carrying a book about ducks and she actually meant 'quack, quack' 

xxx

**This post contains a reference to another website and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

No worries Pinkbabe - I shared 4 times so I have it down pat now  

Hilarious Sam - I would have had to do a double take too! and yeah the Care_Girls group is ladies like us that just had some meds left over, it took about 3 mths of diligent collecting to get what I needed but it was well worth it, I only needed to get 10 Clexane, Calcium and the Prednislone from the Chemist!

I had my embryo transfer this afternoon - they weren't good enough or numerous enough to go to blast but I am happy with what we ended up with. When they called we had a grade 1 8 cell and a grade 2 8 cell. The others weren't good enough to freeze unfortunately as they were too fragmented. When we got there this afternoon (after dropping one of the younger cats off at the vets to be neutered!!) the grade 1 had another cell division and was a 9 cell at transfer!!
George did the transfer and he hugged my head afterwards bless him  

I'm hopeful as we got pregnant on both previous cycles with Clexane and Aspirin, I hope it works the sam this time and that the extra meds help us keep it


----------



## lillyb (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you for your help, 

Congratulations to all with your  it great news.

Good luck for everyone going through it at the moment.

I will try to get a referal ASAP, although there is a 7 week waiting list.

Also is there a long waiting list for donation eggs?

Thnaks again

lilx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Iccle one - congrats on being PUPO  2 x 8/9 cells is fantastic....you must have had a 3 day transfer?
now put your feet up and rest for a few days - what other immune support is George giving you? I am curious to know how his protocol differs from Dr Gorgy in London.....


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One, Congrats on being PUPO will be      for some great news in about 2 weeks- you really deserve it    

Leila, I bet you are still in shock    

Dawn how long until your scan?

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks girls

Lalaby, I started on low dose Aspirin and 10mg Steroids at stimms, Aspirin stopped the day before EC.
Day 7 or 8 (can't remember now!) of stimms I had the Intralipid infusion.
2 days after EC I upped the Steroids to 20mg, started Clexane 20mg injections, Progynova 2mg 3 times a day and 2x200mg Utrogestan twice a day.

Quite a hefty amount to remember and I think I only took half my Steroid dose yesterday  

Lilly I think there is quite a long wait (a few months) for donor eggs - if that is the route you want to take then you should call the clinic Monday and they can let you know for sure.


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sam - my scan is on the 27th November - I'm feeling really nervous about it and I'm just   that everything is as it should be.

Lalaby -       What fantastic news - take care of yourself.

Iccle -    they say things happen in 3's!

Hi to all,

Dawn xxxx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hey girlies sorry not been on for a bit comp broke and had to wait for hubby to be off work to fix it. Been checking in on iphone but very hard to type on there.
Anyway hope everyone is ok.

samper - not doing to bad pain is just a twinge every now and then now. when are you thinking of starting tx again? hope you sorted your drugs out. Very funny story bout your little one they do say they funniest of things sometime.


pinki - sorry hun dont know anything on egg sharing, hubby doesnt like the idea. Hope you dont have to wait too long. 

iccle -   . Glad everything went well at et. Our kitty had her bits done on thurs. poor thing, hows urs doing? that sounds like one hell of a drugs regieme.

dawnf - thanks for the  . hope your scan is ok on the 27th. 

lalaby how are you doing huni? congratulations again.

md thanks for the  , i need it not very positive today.

lillyb - hope you get ur referral soon and can get on the list. waiting is horrid isnt it.

Well as i said not very positive today as ive had d&v for two days. As if anything else could go wrong during my two week wait, d&v, ear infection, Grandad in hospital possible bleed on brain and best friends mum died yesterday. At least its all taking my mind off test day next friday. Boss nagging me on when i plan on coming back to work (Felt like screaming B***er off) as if i dont have enough without work aswell. Hubby on the other hand is being very good and has just bought me some none alcoholic wine for with tea, dam sure wont be as good as real wine but hey! hoping the   will be back tomorrow.

love to all ive missed
sara
x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dawn good luck with scan I'm 3 days behind u 

Sarashy good luck staying sane until test date I've done well so far sending u lots of     

love to all xxx


----------



## lillyb (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you for your help 

Will get my referal in soon, so may join you in a month or so again if that is alright/



good luck to you all until then.

x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

sara   poor thing sounds like you are really going through it  sending lots of     

lili you are welcome anytime

xx


----------



## simba (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, would you mind if i joined you??

Im on day 15 (seems a long time to stimm) of stimms at mo on my 6th ivf, ive got a scan tomorrow but im expecting/hoping   that they'll say ec will be wednesday, im at care manchester, just wondering if they do ec wednesday and theres enough good quality embryo's to go to blasts would they do txf sunday or wait till monday? Is care even open sundays??

Ive been reading through old posts it'll take me forever to catch up though, ive only just found this thread (and totally by accident  )

Lots of love and luck

Jo xx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok prob quick stress for no reason, n sorry for me post. Hpt's called me this morning so thought hummm just do one. Was told be clinic because of double dose hcg would show false positive as would take longer than 2 weeks to get out of my system.  It's 12 days since hcg shot, test was negative. Blood test due on Friday but am I to prepare myself for a neg there to? 
Hope someones around soon. 
Sara 
x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sara 12 dp hcg shot is 10 days past EC so still early to test if implantation taken place u will only start to produce hcg from now on and the level may be below what the hpt can detect so try and stay away from the evil stix and wait it out till Friday keeping fingers crossed for u xxxx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks lalaby. I promised myself I wouldn't do this o myself again was going to throw them out but though no they cost to much. I should have done so that I couldn't be tempted. They call toyou the evil little things. Even more so as I've had af symptoms all wknd. 
 it all changes by Friday. Thanks again lalaby x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Your af symptoms this early could be implantation so it's a good sign I found the best way to avoid testing was to quickly empty my bladder first thing in the morning so that I had missed the first urine and couldn't test that day good luck with the waiting     and hope u will hav good news on Friday xxx


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

Cheers lalaby. How u doing huni?  When's ur scan? X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

hi Sara, I think you have just cleared the HCG rather than not being pregnant. 
As Sam may remember I'm a serial tester and this morning I have just got my first undetectable HCG on my peestick (using 10,000 iu) and today is 10 days post trigger shot. I like to know that the trigger shot is definitely out of my system   - it's going to be at least a week before I can see it again.

To be honest not testing does my head in as much as testing does.

hi Simba, I hope your scan has gone ok this morning. If you do have EC on Weds and make it to blast then it will be Monday for ET as the day after EC is day 1 of fertilisation - good luck!


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

hey iccle - i have been a serial tester in the past but was trying to be good this time. Was told by the clinic though because of double hcg it wouldnt leave my system in time to do a hpt so was a little confused as to why it was neg. ah well at least i know if i naughty now and get a +ive that it is a +ive but going to try and be really good and not do one    humm we'll see. when should the trigger shot be out of your system then? and how long should it take to start showing again in its a +ive?

Hi simba how did your scan go? Dont think they do et on a sunday but i maybe wrong.

sara
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ahhh serial testing    we've all done it.    Now you'll both know when you see a   it's a real one   

I have another friend who is testing this week, she had her little boy 8 weeks after Tilly  through FET (their 4th cycle). This is her 2nd go for No.2 so everything crossed I get great news from her too   

Tils has got a bad chest infection so off work with the poor little thing. Hopefully she'll take her antibiotics and they work otherwise she's got to be admitted and go on a drip   Poor baby..

Hi Jo, welcome you've got lots of cycle buddies at the moment. It's all go round here.

George have you got your s/w visit today? Keep us posted   

Dawn, I meant to say- my friend had a natural FET and has now got twin girls   I bet you can't wait until 27th. I was also nervous but excited at the same time   It's amazing seeing your baby nestled inside you for the 1st time.


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sam - sending lots of         to poor little Tilly on a drip


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Sam - how's Tilly doing? hope you've managed to get her antibiotics down her and they are helping clear her chest.

Sara, from what I remember I've always tested negative from around day 8 / 9 post trigger, once I have gone right up to test day and not shown positive, I think the best you can hope for is a positive around day 12 although I have heard of people showing as early as day 10.


Eurggh - day 5 post transfer and I am ready to chew my arms off to know how things are going  .
The TWW is definitely the worst part of the treatment.


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

firstly sam i hope Tilly is ok and avoided a hospital trip.
iccle i know how you feel.

Heres my confession i posted on another thread just to update you girls on how naughty ive been.  


i must admit i have done 3 tests already this week.
ok so tell me what you think. I was told not to do a test as the hcg injection wouldnt be out of my system in time for 2ww hpt, but they would be able to tell for the hcg levels in my blood. Me being me and being at home on my own bored can hear them calling to me from the drawer. Any way so i did one on monday very very faint can only see it if you squint you eyes and wish for it to be there. Assumed well this could still just be the hcg shot getting out my system. SO yesterday morning again it got the better of me and i did another one. This was a positive, didnt need to squint quite so much to see this one. I then confessed all the to clinic and took my telling off. Was told DONT DO ANY MORE!!! yeah right as if that will work. So there i was peeing on a stick again yesterday morning and was a definate positive no need for any squint.
Also done one this morning and its near enough the same colour as the control line.

So what do we think. In my eyes if was HCG shot it would be getting weaker not stronger surely? but i dont want to get my hopes up, and when i do get my hopes up the panic (irrational) kicks in. What if i mc again? how will i cope? omg i let them put 2 back, what if its twins my house isnt big enough? All sort of silly woman things like that.

feel free to shout at me i know i deserve it. 
sara
x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sara you know you are very naughty and deserve a spanking BUTTTTTTT it does look like you have a BFP!))) as you say if it were the hcg it should get weaker not stronger.....how exciting.....how many days past are you


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

I know i know i deserve my butt spanking but im bored at home on my own.

otd is tomorrow. Got to go in for bloods first thing. As ive confessed all to the clinic they have also said to bring my first urine in.

sara
x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

GOOD LUCK!!!! it sounds very promising


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

Cheers lalaby. Just trying to keep my feet on the ground after 2 mc's this yr.
sx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

oh you poor thing      I really hope this one will stick...are they giving you anything extra on this cycle??


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

not really just double cyclogest (nice). Was told by nhs clinic to take asprin but private clinic where we had ec and et said not much evidence to say works and could actually cause mc. confusing conflicting info so i didnt take it.
sx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sara, if OTD is tomorrow then you are pregnant!!!!!!!!!!

I can get how you are feeling regarding your fear though, my last two treatments have ended in m/c and I'm terrified of getting pregnant and it all turning to crap again.

for you though - great news!

[fly]        [/fly]


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sara, if OTD is tomorrow then great news     . 

Which private clinic told you not much evidence aspirin works?? CARE have prescribed it to me ( and lots of us) for my next cycle, also my 1st IVF BFP but early m/c - no aspirin, 2nd IVF sticky BFP -aspirin until 12 weeks. Not telling you to take it just curious about the conflicting advice.

Congratulations!!!

Iccle One, please stay positive    I can imagine how terrified you must be but please just try and keep positive- sending lots of love.

Tilly is much better, we have been hiding her medicine in her milk   She still isn't eating but her chest is sooo much better so as long as she starts eating again in the next day or two, hopefully we can avoid the hospital    She is drinking about 2 pints of full fat milk a day so don't think we need to worry about her starving  

xx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sam glad Tillys better   

Sarashy I too am on Aspirin (and many other things!!!)


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Glad you are managing to get her medicine down her!! And I'd agree about the milk - great substitute food if she's a bit off

Actually Sara - I didn't pick up on the Aspirin, I had 2 failed attempts then was prescribed Asprin and Clexane for my last 2 and managed to get short term pregnancies. Obviously I have since had additional immune issues diagnosed and need extra help for that but I know that at least with Care it's recognised to have a positive influence on blood flow to the Uterus (as it does with the heart!).


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sam - so glad that Tilly is on the mend.

Sara - congraulations, what fantastic news      

Lalaby - how you doing?  This week is dragging.....can't wait for next Fri!

Iccle - hang in there hun.

Hi to all,

Lotsa xxxxx

Dawn x


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

Morning ladies.
It was care that told me not to take the aspirin. Was just told they try clexane and aspirin on ladies who have had many mc's. Ive had two before but was told not to bother. That i could if i wanted but no evidence to say had any benefits. OMG why do they have to tell us all different things.

iccle how you bearing up huni? hope the next week passes quick for you.

sam glad tilly i getting better.

dawn and everybody else thanks for the congrats.

Just got back from the hosp they did a urine test which was positive and just waiting for them to ring with my blood results.   they're high enough. paranoid of mc again.

sara x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

congratulations Sara     ono your official   

Sam glad Tilly is on the mend 

off to my scan....been feeling like one of the embryos are dislodging over the past couple of days... some sharp pains on a specific point hope the scan shows at least one is hanging in there 

love to all


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks lalaby.
good luck and let us know how you go on with your scan.
sara
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sara, it's very strange isn't. When I had Tilly I self-prescribed the aspirin it's weird that they want to put me on it next cycle when I had a live birth after my last cycle   VERY strange. Sending lots of      for a good strong HCG level.

Leila, exciting keep us posted. Those pains will just be your uterus expanding- the pain I had in the first few days/ weeks after my BFP were excrutiating!!! One night I was woken up by a pain so bad I told DH, that I KNEW I had just had a m/c- obviously I was wrong   THANK GOD... I spent every day of my pregnancy convinced I was going to lose her so it's completely natural   Just try and stay positive.

Dawn, less than 7 days to go


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Great that you have had your positive confirmed Sara

Hope your scan has gone ok Lalaby

I really don't want to go in to work next week, DH is away this weekend too (dropped him off at Piccadilly this lunchtime), he's in Milton Keynes doing a study thing for his next Cisco qualification


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Had a quick glance back but not read through properly, congrats to all those with BFP's!!  Good luck to those PUPO/2WW!

Sam, can't believe how much Tilly has changed, she's such a cutie pie.

Well, we left LA at 6pm Weds and arrived back at Heathrow yesterday early afternoon and got home about 6:30pm last night.  Please can someone tell me why I thought it was a good idea to have the house re-wired while we were away and come back to all that mess?!?!?  We were up until 1:30am cleaning the kitchen, bathroom and our bedroom so actually had somewhere to sit.  Poor Luke had just got back into his usual routine then it was time to come home so now we've got strange mealtimes happening for the next few days - he had his bedtime bottle at 11pm last night instead of 6pm and had his brekkie at lunchtime today    Down for his afternoon nap at the mo then it's tea time.....god knows what time I'll get him into bed tonight.  On the plus side he was very good on the flight there and back, didn't cry once, just smiled and chatted with anyone who happened to walk past our seats or look at him sleeping in his skycot    He's such a little flirt!

Hope everyone's okay, will try and have a look back and read through properly sometime over the weekend when I've finished cleaning my house of plaster rubble and dust and feeling a bit more human!

Yvonne xx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanx ladies scan went well could only see one gestational sac despite the high hcg so not having twins afterall which is probably a good thing given how small I am... I was in tears wen she showed us the sac as I've never got to this stage before still too early to see heartbeat back next week for another scan once I see heartbeat I will really cry 

Love to all xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Leila.

Iccle One at least being at work will distract you a bit.

Yvonne, did you have a nice time? I love SoCal- going to sooo miss our annual trip this Christmas. Did you stay in Anaheim? Did you get to see anywhere else like Newport Beach or Laguna?


xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

All this talk of LA is making me want some sunshine   

Sam - how's Tilly doing? hope she is feeling a bit better   

Yvonne - glad Like was so well behaved on your flight   hope you had a great time   

Iccle One - are you hanging in there ok babe??

Lalaby - great news on the scan   

Sara - congratulations   

Dawn - how are you doing??

BIG Hello to everyone else   

We had 1st SW visit this week, i'm so happy we had the decision to move on to adoption   

 

BTW the manchester girls are planning a meet up on wednesday 9th december - you are all welcome to join us - place/time TBC


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm having a really tough day today - I had a lot of belly ache in the night (period type belly ache) it woke me up a couple of times. I've had it on and off today too and I know it's too late for implantation pain as it's day 11 post ovulation (plus it's an ache not twinging / sharp).

I don't think I will even get a positive test this time


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

iccle. try and stay   huni. I keep having really sharp twinges too. clinic said quite normal. So lets hope it is for you too. whens test day?
sx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

I had twinges and aches too around that time so don't lose hope xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

OTD isn't until next Friday I think (def the 28th - that's Saturday isn't it?)

It's not helping that dh isn't here 'cos I can't get any hugs, the cyber hugs are very much appreciated though thanks  

It's day by day now I guess - knicker checking has kicked in royally too


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Iccle ...


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies
Well I bit the bullet and bought myself a new laptop on Friday as there is no way our home PC is fixable and I was bereft without FF.

Dawn -    hello gorgeous how are you? Is everything bobbling along nicely? What's your due date hun? I am so, so pleased for you my darling xxxxxx

Iccle - Hello Dolly long time no speak. I am only 2 minutes down the road if you want a proper hug my lovely. I am routing for you   

Sam -    how are things with you? Gorgeous new piccy of Tilly. I contacted Care about the sperm sharing programme and so it's now being left with Paul to decide if he can get his head around that. I think due to my immune issue I would have to be treated at Care Notts but not too sure yet. We are leaving well alone until next year anyway as it's all a bit too much for me to get my head around just yet. We're going to have to arrange two trips to Athens and then 2 IVIG transfusions before we start our next cycle so the whole thing has blown our minds. Time for a wee break methinks!! 
How's your mum?

George -   Fab news hun on how things are moving along for you and hubby. 

Sara & Lalababy - Congratulations girls xx

Off to see one of my old school friends back in Winsford today to say hello to baby no 4. Going to be a tough day but a nice one too.

Bye for now my lovelies
Sarah xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Ceri  

Hi Swinny, it's really nice to hear from you again - I think I was down near you yesterday, I went to Summerseat Garden Centre (for the first time since I moved over here 4 years ago!!!). I have to admit that I was more impressed with their little deli section than I was with the plants though. 

I'm not as depressed today, had some aching last night again but not too much this morning. I feel fine when I don't have that pain, feeling a bit sick though - I think that a Mac D supper and millionaire slice for brekkie may have contributed to that though


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Girls, I think I'm pregnant. It's a really faint line (it's 5 days before OTD) but my last test, on Thursday last week I think, was completely white. It's hard to see here, the contrast is a bit better by eye

OMG!!!!


----------



## sarashy (Mar 1, 2009)

omg iccle congrats. really   it sticks around for you. But i do have to say    tut tut tut on testing early lol. what r we all like. Anyway congrats again 
sara
x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I always have tested early  

My first two cycles stayed negative all the way through, and it's still very early days what with my immune issues and all.

I fully expected this to be negative too seeing as I've never had a postive this early (11dp3dt) and with all my belly ache over the weekend. We'll have to see how it is in a couple of days.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One        the cramps are a good sign, it's your uterus expanding. Keep us posted- I know you'll be testing everyday now    please god this is it for you


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Iccle one that's fantastic news keeping everything crossed for you...are you going to tell your clinic you have been naughty? They may want to possibly give you intralipid/ivig upon BFP so the sooner the better.......       this is the one for you xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I hadn't thought about that Lalaby - I was planning a re-test on Weds so if it's still showing a positive (hopefully darker!) then I think I will call the clinic yeah, I have been worrying about it as I have started bleeding on test day both previous times that I have gotten pregnant so I'll take the telling off to get an Intralipid infusion a couple of days earlier!!


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

sounds like a good plan, hope you get a darker line on Wednesday and if you do go for a blood test xxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls

Iccle - Fantastic news -   that you get a darker line on Wed, but it sure is looking good!

Sarah - How lovely to hear from you - glad you have a new laptop - I don't know what I'd do without mine!   I'm doing okay - I have a scan on Friday at MFS so I will be glad once that is over and I can see either 1 or 2 heartbeats!  My due date is 12th July 2010, right in the middle of the world cup......so Mat keeps telling me anyway! 

George - How did the visit go?  Hope you are keeping well.

Lalaby - Great news on your scan - when is your next one?

Hi to Sam, Yvonne, Sara and anyone else I have missed.  Must dash now as got to take my furbaby out for a walk and get back for I'm a Celebrity!

Lotsa xxxx

Dawn xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Iccle - OMG OMG that's fantastic news. Definitely ring the clinic and get the intralipids.   for this iccle one to stay with you my lovely xxxx
Oh and yeah that's right near to me Summerseat Garden Centre, we like the coffee shop best too xx

Dawn - Lovely news! A summer baby xxx

Hello to the rest of the gang xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One I can defo see 2 lines on that pee stick   So will be    they are nice and dark tomorrow morning     

Sarah, defo think you need a break, just enjoy Christmas- have a few drinks, take a deep breath and then away you go next year     Nick is doing the sperm share so we have our councilling session on Thursday. We are going to have to take Tilly so hopefully she won't upset anyone TTC. I feel really bad taking her but don't have any choice. I know thay have 2 waiting rooms now so hopefully they will tuck us out of the way   Now I've got my head round going again I'm starting to get excited      

George would love to hear more about your sw visit what are the next steps for you.  

Leila, Dawn, Sara, Yvonne Hi- hope you are all OK.

Anyone heard from Bright Eyes recently

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Iccle that is absolutely fantastic news!    this little one sticks around for you.  Hope the clinic didn't give you too much of a telling off for testing early  

Dawn, good luck for your scan hun.  My DH is the same when it comes to the footie.....I had a list of dates we couldn't get married on cos of the world cup  

L, get used to the tears sweetie, I think I've cried at all my scans plus numerous days in between when the hormones take over and then again in the couple of months after giving birth while the hormones settled    Trust me, you will have no control over it and most of the time there will be no rhyme or reason to it  

Sarah, a break sounds like it will do the both of you good after all you've been through  

Sam, I'm sure if you give them a call in advance of your appts they'll be able to find you a quiet corner somewhere - plus the consultants will all love seeing Tilly    I think Bright Eyes was struggling to get on the PC with work and hospital appts etc. plus think I remember her saying she was taking a break until the problems with her eyes were sorted - could be wrong though!

Well, as for me, I could definitely use some sleep.  Luke is still doing weird things with his sleeping/eating and has decided the last 2 nights that 1am is play time and it's been getting on for 2:30 before we've been able to get him back to bed!  Am just going to bite the bullet and get him up at 7am tomorrow in the hopes it will push him into his normal routine.

Hi George, Sara and anyone else I've missed.

Yvonne xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

hi all

I didn't call Care today, I did a pee test last night (I know!!!!!! too many tests and too much time on my hands) obviously the line was incredibly faint and barely visible - this morning it was the same. What probably contributed to that is that I have developed insomnia from the meds so had to force myself to sleep at 1am and was awake at 6:15 so did a pee test then seeing as I needed to go anyway.

I know that that it probably wasn't concentrated enough to show up properly but I also think that it may just be a chemical pregnancy and I don't want to go through calling the clinic til I'm sure one way or the other - I may have to wait til Saturday for that!

Ah well


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Iccle which stix r u using


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle, can completely understand you being cautious hun.  Are you using those cheapie ebay ones you can get from ebay and access diagnostics that are meant to be ultra sensitive?  See, I never even got a second line on those even when I was about 7wks pg with Luke (when I kept checking every few days.....as you do!)  I found the Tesco and Sainsburys ones to be pretty good - think they're around £4 a double pack so cheaper than first response/clear blue, although you probably know that anyway beiong a POAS addict    In fact I think it was a tesco one I got my bfp from this time a week before AF was due (among the thirty odd quidsworth DH bought when I sent him out to get me another test to double check we weren't seeing things!)

Don't forget, if OTD is still a few days away, the line is bound to be faint because the hormones are only just kicking in and still at low levels.  No point me telling you not to POAS again because I was just the same    Keep your chin up hun and stay positive xxxxx

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one if you got a BFP at night then that is a really good sign. If you called CARE they could do a blood test so you'd know for sure one way or another.  Remember is is REALLY early days so it would only be faint...

            

try not to worry and be positive

xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Evening ladies

Iccle - I am with the girls, it's really early on so i think rather than worrying for another few days i think it'd be better for you to get the clinic to do your bloods xxxxx     

Sam - that's amazing news that you and Nick are going with the sperm sharing programme. I wish you all the luck in the world my lovely   The doctors and nurses will be chuffed to bits to get to see Tilly and like you said there's 2 waiting rooms so don't worry xxx

Yvonne - Hiya chick, OMG 1am for play time...agghhhh!!! Here's hoping little Luke gets back to his normal routine soon. How are you feeling? 

Dawn - How are you chick?

Lalababy, George and Sara hope you are all ok xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

Sorry it's taking so long to answer but I'm back in work so i don't get back to my laptop til 6pm.

I did another test this morning and it's a definite positive!!!!!!!!
Much darker than the first one this week.

I called Care this afternoon (you can only call in results at Notts after 3:30pm, not like MCR where they have an answering machine for it) and I have got a scan date of 10/12 at 11:40am, I should get a call tomorrow to arrange another Intralipid infusion so I'm guessing that will happen Monday or Tuesday next week.

It's really hard to let yourself get carried away with the excitement especially if you have had disapointments before, which was why I was cautious when the test was fainter yesterday - I knew it was probably just because my pee wasn't concentrated enough but I also thought that I may have got to implantation but no further.

I swear by those Ebay tests Yvonne - cheap but I've found them effective, I did nearly end up with 20miu ones (only just more sensitive than the Care one) but spotted it at the last second and changed it to the 10miu ones which pick up the trigger shot for just over a week on me.
I've used the Tesco own brand ones too (last time around) and I got the cross straight away even though the night before the Care one had stayed blank.

I'm out now though - I just have the Care one left which I'll save for as long as I can bear  

Right I'm off to find a ticker - I was going to wait til my scan (where we have failed before) but stuff it I want to be excited !!!!

What's the deal with the sperm share Sam? Does it work the same as the Eg share in terms of reduciong the cost or is it a lesser reduction?

Thanks for all your kind words over the last couple of days too everyone, it helped


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Iccle that's fantastic news           ofcourse you should be excited and the intralipid will help keep the little one protected good luck with the waiting now and take it easy xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yay yay yay I am over the moon for you Iccle, especially after everything you were going through this time last year.  I know it's hard not to be cautious, but lets face it, if none of us had ever had any problems getting pg in the first place, the thought of anything going wrong probably wouldn't occur to us so I say get excited missus and enjoy!!!  Sending you lots of baby glue and positive vibes.  Bet 10th seems like ages away doesnt it? xxxxx

Think there must be something wrong with my pee and those ebay tests - the OV ones never worked for me either      

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Just a quickie.....Iccle        , just wanted to say congrats!

Will post again tomorrow once I have had my scan.

Lotsa xxxx

Dawn


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG Iccle I am SOOOOOO pleased for you. Get that Intralid ASAP   Yep, sperm share scheme is the same as egg share but we don't have to pay anything except for the drugs, but  think you can only get one free cycle not sure... TBH I don't think they are advertising it at all. When we 1st started at CARE we asked about it then 'cos Notts were doing it, but at the time MCR weren't. When we went for our review Mr Patel asked us if were interested, I left it up to Nick and he said yep, so if it'll save us £2,700 who am I to argue  

I have to be honest I am slightly hesitant, they can use his sperm to create a maximum of 10 families ( each of those families could have multiple offspring) my concern about it is the impact on Tilly if someone comes knocking on our door in 18 years time??   I guess we just have to be honest with her and deal with that if it happens, she will be adult then so hopefully able to deal with it.

Can't believe how many bump buddies we have- don't all go running off to the trimester boards, when these little ones are born I think we should all meet up and have a big party, it will be crazy  


Tilly was the only child at CARE today but she had a real fuss made of her, Alison remembered us  so it must be really nice for them to see the results of their work. 

xx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sam wow sperm sharing sounds v interesting And great u get the ivf free!!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

**** Just a reminder that Fertility Friends WILL NOT accept the offering/selling of drugs within their site ****

Sorry boring i know, but I have to remind you. It can result in removal from the site. ​


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Oops sorry!!


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ladies update from me went for second scan today nearly 6 weeks ....she saw heartbeat straightaway which was a huge relief then I jokingly said can we look incase there is a second one hiding and Lo and behold there was a second sac with a heartbeat!!!!!!!! We r over the moon ))))))


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's fantastic news!!  Double trouble   xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG twins Leila, how fantastic- so pleased for you   

Dawn, any news from you

xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic news lalaby!!!!!!

I got my next Intralipid bokked for this Tuesday afternoon (which means that I have to miss out on meeting Michael Palin at abook signing at my mates shop  ) and had the scan put back til the 14th December -I need to have my Nk assay and TH1:TH2 ratio's redone and to be able to have them done one the same day I had to re-schedule my scan which I'm ok with as I should get to see a heartbeat then too wihtout needing to go back for a re-check

I hope everything has gone ok for you Dawn


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Update from me, scan went great today - there is 1 sac and the heartbeat was going 10 to the dozen.  I had a bit of a cry when I saw it!  Now been discharged from MFS and I now follow the usual antenatal care.  What a relief..... I can relax now and enjoy the next 7 months.

Leila - what fantastic news for you.

Iccle -  

Hi to all, 

Dawn xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle - at least it'll stop the worrying if you got to the scan and only the sac was visible (well some of the worrying anyways!) 

Dawn, that's great news sweetie, hope you don't start to suffer with morning sickness or anything like that.

Poor Luke, after only sleeping through the last couple of nights with his body clock getting back to normal, now he's got a throat infection and a cough    There was a baby in the seats next to us on the plane home where they put the skycots and she had a hacking chesty cough so think he's caught it from her.  On the good front, after our freebie holiday we just had that Ady won in a comp, we've now been shortlisted as one of five houses to win a £15k house refurb in another of his comps and they came to do their assessment this afternoon.  Keeping my fingers crossed we win as we're just embarking on doing the house up ready to sell once this bubba arrives so it'll save our pennies!  We should hear by 18th December.  Finally after years of crap and money worries our luck seems to be changing the last year or so 

Hope everyone's okay.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Dawn fantastic news      

Iccle it's all go now, I'm so pleased for you  

Yvonne, that's how Tilly got her chest infection- from our return trip to Boston and we just thought it was a normal cough and kept leaving it   Planes are a night mare for germs!!

xxx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well my hapiness didn't last v long...I spoke to dr Gorgy to tell him about my news and he was not happy to hear I had a hematoma which Care weren't concerned about....he said it is a sign of immunological attack and is what we expect in cases like me but what we don't want and r trying to battle with the immune drugs.....so now I realise threat is still round the corner but atleast I'm having treatment for it and hoping we win the battle and not the NK cells...I hav an intralipid booked on thurs so hoping that will keep the little ones protected....

Dawn great news re your scan it's wonderful xxxxxx

iccle I had scan at 5 weeks before todays one and it was reasurring atleast to see the sac...I wonder if the intralipid lady is coming to yours after mine on tues!!!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Leila sending lots of      sounds like you couldn't be in better hands with Dr Gorky same for you Iccle One with George...


Sarah I hope hearing their experiences with immunological issues gives you confidence that it will be worth the money  

I am studying for PRINCE2 at the mo which is boring, boring, boring...
xx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks Sam right now though I would rather believe Care who weren't concerned about the blood than dr g who has got me all worried and fearful that I'm gonna lose them both any minute sometimes ignorance is best specially wen there nothing u can do maybe that's why care didn't say anything to me and keeping their concerns to themselves ... Who knows....anyway scan pulled forward to next Friday hoping it hasn't grown by then 

Ps what's prince2


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

PRINCE2 is a VERY boring project management qualification...

Leila- believe me now you're pregnant you will worry every day for the next 7 1/2 months about something (even if there is nothing to worry about) and then once they're born you'll worry every single second of every day that something is going to happen to them   It's all part of parenthood  

Honestly just try and relax you are in the hands of experts and you need to keep yourself calm and positive       

x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks Sam I better start getting used to it then!!! I am going to try and see the glass as half full rather than empty until next Friday as much as I can but it ain't easy specially when you're on bed rest and all you can do is think and         

Have fun with PRINCE2!!!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

REmember we are all here to keep your spirits up....


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi  

You're right about the scan Sam - I'd much rather just go for one when there will definitely be a heartbeat (or not) than go when it's not conclusive due it being borderline on the age. I've had that twice before and it was a horrendous wait.

I must have missed that about you having a hematoma Leila - what happened?

Have you managed to get Luke back in to his UK routine yet Yvonne? Great news about the compettions too!!!!

I've got piggin dermatitis on my hands again - I haven't had it for years but I've washed up every day for the last week (because it's the only thing I'm allowed to do around the house!) and I think it's that - I'm going to have to do some serious moisturising and remember to put gloves on.

Still no bleeding either - 3 days better than our last two treatments and counting, I really feel excited now


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great News Iccle One, you have your next infusion today don't you? All positive, so long may it last.     

Hope everyone else is Ok..

x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

I've had my Intralipid now, what was your nurse called Leila?

I feel really ill today, I woke up in the middle of the night with a really sore throat and a blocked nose (thanks to my sister I think) - thankfully dh took me to work and paid for a taxi home bless him.
I've been sat shivering with a throw round me all afternoon while I've had the drip in  

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

You por thing Iccle One. When have you got your scan now then?

x


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Iccle I had mine this morning I had louise and Fiona last time I had Julie they r all lovely girls hope it's gonna snuggle in and protect your little fetus xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I had Julie last time too! She couldn't do it today as she had a hospital appointment, today was a lady called - I can't remember her name!!!! I think it was Lynne, probably wasn't though  

My scan is on the 14th Sam, I'll be 7 weeks so there won't be any doubt about how it goes which is how I prefer it!
I was only saying yesterday at work how I had got away with not being ill so far as well, typical!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm still suffering with this cold - I can't believe how ill it has made me and how long it's taking to get over! I haven't been back in to work since Tuesday, I haven't been capable.
I also had to have a tooth out on Thursday - I had fractured the root that I had a crown on when I had a scuba lesson a few weeks ago so I need an implant now  

On the plus side I saw one of the practice doctors that I haven't been to before (because I was scared about being ill whilst my immune system was so low) and he has put the rest of my meds on NHS prescription and said that I can have it for free because of my maternity exemption!!!!! I've saved over £150 on the Clexane alone - I'm so grateful.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle, this cold is a nightmare, Luke is still suffering now after having it over a week, he's coughing like he's a 20 a day smoker!!!  Me and Ady are just starting with it now as well....joy!

Glad everything is going well for you hun, and that's fab you got your meds on prescription.  My GP did that for me once I'd got a positive pg test - fair enough it was only utrogestan but hey, every penny counts    Not long till your scan, bet you're counting down the days aren't you?

How are our other pg ladies doing?

Hi to everyone else.

Yvonne xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

I am suffering big time at the moment.....with all day sickness.  To be honest, I'm not too bad in the morning, but after lunch, I go down hill and by tea time, I can't stomach any food!  Sorry for the quick post, but feel so rough!

Yvonne and Iccle, I hope that your cold shifts soon.

Sam, Sarah and Lalaby  

Lotsa xxx

Dawn


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh Dawn, bless you hun, that brings back memories of being pg with Luke.  I was ill until about 22 wks with him - I really believe that all the hormones we've pumped into our body for tx and the high doses of progesterone until 12 weeks played a major part in that.  The midwives said as well it was a common theme running with other IVF ladies they see as well......really hope yours doesn't last that long and it shifts when you get to the end of your first tri.  Have you tried the travel sickness bands?  They took the edge of it for me - didn't resolve it but made it more bearable. xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Dawnf, the sickness may be awful but is a great sign that all is going well. I puked everyday for 2o weeks  ?? But it was well worth it and now I get to clear up Tilly's puke  

Leila, Iccle One, Sara - how are you all doing?

Yvonne, poor Luke   Tils is over her cold but has picked up a sickness bug now!

Sarah, MDandy how are you?

Nick passed his freeze thaw test so is just waiting for his bloods back (which will probably be after Christmas now) if they are OK and OK again in 6 months time then he'll get the go ahead to donate.

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I'm doing better thanks girls, I've been back in to work today seeing as I wasn't realy ill enough to stay off any more although I'm not completely better, but I only get SSP which is pants  
I've gone through half a toilet roll and filled my bin with nose blow tissues  

Less than a week til my scan, still no bleeding which is great news but I also don't 'feel' particularly pregnant - no real sickness but I have been really ill so it's feasible that has masked it. I have had the odd moment of queasiness but that has been it - hey, who knows, I may get away with it!!!

Saying that I did throw up yesterday but that was after a coughing fit that made me feel sick - so bloody inconclusive. I just keep thinking that I'll know for sure on Monday so there is no point worrying about what if's til then. Although I am planning a night time pee stick to see if it is strong enough to show as dark as the morning one last week   

My word, I sound like a nutter  


How are you Yvonne? has your cold kicked in?

Glad Nick got through stage one Sam - one step closer for you!! 

Are you any better Dawn?

I got an email today off one of the girls at work about someone who makes marzipan 'babies' so i'm going to look for it online to show Jay.

See you later x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

The unbelievable has happened!!!!        

After approx 6 years of BMS, 1 IUI, 2 IVF and being just about to start another cycle of IVF ( just waiting for AF so I could start cyclo-progynova) and spending £713 on drugs - I have amazingly got a totally natural  !!

The only reason I tested was because I was 1 day or 2 late (I'm always bang on) and I just wanted to put myself out of my usual "maybe this could be the month" rant. It was basically an immediate very strong  , I couldn't believe so did another one straight away ( I managed to squeeze just enough pee out   ) and this one is even stronger!!

DH and I are in shock!! I'm naturally cautious I know it's early days but I am trying to be very positive (and hoping I can cancel my drug order as seen as I hadn't arranged delivery until next week   )

So basically girls you have another bump buddy   It is my birthday next week so I really couldn't have wished for a better pressie.

I hope you are all OK

xxx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hiya Sam

Im a lurker on this thread, as posted previously when i did my cycles at Care

Saw your news and just wanted to congratulate you on your BFP - have a happy and healthy pg.

samJ


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sam!!!!! That is just the best news ever !!!!               how amazing? I am so happy for you and DH and what a wonderful birthday and Xmas present for you   

Hi to all and hope u r all well sorry not posting much I am going thru a funny time feel sick and hate everything and feel depressed instead of being happy so keeping my miserable self to self I am sure it's all the hormones and the fear of miscarriage I will get better in time


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, that is absolutely bloody fantastic news      I think someone must be putting something in the water in sunny old Macclesfield!!!    And hey, if you lose the money on the drug order so be it (although hopefully you won't!), some things were just meant to be.  Get yourself down to the doctors and convince them to give you an early scan at the EPU when you're 6/7 weeks so you don't have to wait until your dating scan - although Macc now do your dating scan around 10/11 weeks so they can try and sell you a private nuchal scan at 12 weeks.

Iccle, glad you're starting to feel a bit better hun.  My cold (crosses fingers and toes) seems to be going now, although it's been a bit of a strange one in that when you're normally most snotty in the morning and in the middle of the night, I wake up fine in the morning then by the time I go to bed I've gone through a box of tissues and my voice goes all croaky    Trust me to do things differently to everyone else  

Leila, you are bound to feel rough hun, those first few weeks take so much out of you as it's when they do most of their growth of the major organs and like you say, the hormones are raging with all the changes that are going on with your body - more than likely the next few weeks all you'll want to do is sleep and possibly puke   It doesn't last though and there does come a time when you get lots more energy and feel good (for most women anyway) and then the last few weeks you'll be knackered again    Just make sure you listen to what your body's telling you and don't push yourself.  I know they say pg isn't an illness but, if you don't sleep/rest when you need to those first few weeks, being tired can make the sickness worse   

Well, good news from me, my SMP runs out 21st December and I'd told work I was ending this mat leave 31st Dec, taking my 2010 hols Jan and Feb then starting second mat leave end of Feb.  I was never planning on going back - wouldn't be worth it when it comes to nursery fees - and I told my line manager that on the quiet in the hope they'd make me redundant (been loads of changes while I've been off) and they have done, hurrah!  So, got a nice package deal worth more than I would have got in hols and mat pay next year and they've ended my employment as of 1st December so I can still claim Maternity Allowance from Job Centre Plus as the cut off date between getting SMP or MA was 6th December.  Bad bit was having to sit through a xmas lunch with my colleagues and not being able to tell anyone yesterday because they're not making a formal announcement until the end of the week. 

Hope all you other girlies are doing okay?

Yvonne xx


----------



## lalaby123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yvonne that's great news!!! Good for you   another great Xmas present! This thread is full of good news today   thanx for your words my nausea is actually quite mild but continuous I'm just sick in the head as in I feel really down and tearful and fearful i hav read other women being emotional so I am assuming it's normal and will get better 8 weeks tomoro so another weeks progress


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

It's perfectly normal to be tearful and miserable, early pg is definitely not easy!  I found it easier this time round only being sick a couple of times and nauseous on and off, but with Luke it was constant (typical boy   ) and it does get you down.  If you really struggle or it doesn't clear up, go and see your GP because there's a couple of things they can prescribe you to help with the nausea that are safe in pg, I didn't find this out until after my sickness had stopped with Luke and I so wish I'd known at the time - not just with how rubbish I felt but the amount of time I had off work as well (our loo's at work were right in reception so everyone could hear!)  Plus with twinnies in there, your hormone levels will be higher and will make things worse than with a singleton pg so don't feel you have to put up with it, especially if it's making you feel even more miserable    And it is very normal to be fearful - you'll worry in the beginning if everything's okay, then around your 20 week scan if everything's okay again, then you'll be worried about labour and how you'll cope and then your baba's will be here and you'll worry about anything and everything - food, sleep, germs, everything!  How you're feeling at the mo is definitely normal and it's what will make you a fantastic mummy - I'd be more concerned if you weren't worrying about everything   xxxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Just popped on to see what was happening and OMG........

Sam, just wanted to say what absolutely amazing news.......I am so pleased for you - what a wonderful christmas pressie we've had!         

Lalaby - take care hun.

Yvonne - Good news for you too.......

I'm loving all this great news!

Take care all,

Dawn xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam - OMG what fantastic news   congratulations   

Ynonne - what great job news!!!   

Hi everyone else


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for you well wishes  

CARE are sending me out a prescription for Utrogestan and Mr P suggested I have a scan at 6 weeks so that's booked for Christmas Eve so     all is OK    . The manical knicker checking has started already   - early pregnancy is the worst!!   I just want to tell everyone but am restricting it to you guys until 12 weeks   God know what reason I will give for being off the booze over Christmas   

Leila, you poor thing - you will get over it. The first 12-20 weeks can be really hard and better being depressed now that when they're born 

George, how are things with you- any news on the adoption?

Dawn hope you are OK?

Iccle One how are you feeling now? Not long 'til your scan now  

Yvonne, great news   So is that your working days over now  

Thanks SamJ, how is everything with you

Hi everyone else


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic news Sam!!!!!!!   I'm so pleased for you and Nick  

Great news on your redundancy package too Yvonne!

The hormones have a lot to answer for Leila - I've been so waspish over the last few days  

I'm feeling a little better in terms of the cold I've had - lots of catarrh today though 
I'm getting intermittent pregnancy sickness, nothing for a couple of days then I nearly threw up on the main road on the walk home last night  . Only a few more days til my scan, dh wants to go to Notts on Sunday night and stay over so we don't have to fight our way down the motorway on monday morning which makes sense.


Oooh so pleased Sam!!!!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies --------------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=220104.0


----------

